# 

## adam_mk

Ponieważ ciągle ponawiane są te same pytania, bo „nowi” nie mają jeszcze na tyle wyrobionych nawyków, żeby od strzału pójść tam, gdzie potrzebne informacje leżą, to postarałem się zebrać przedyskutowane wnioski w jednym miejscu.
Myślę, że wielu osobom będzie łatwiej tu poczytać zamiast szukać po całym długim wątku.

GWC to Gruntowy Wymiennik Ciepła.
Tyle i tylko tyle.
Urządzenie, które wymienia ciepło pomiędzy strugą powietrza a ziemią.

Napędem wszelkiego przepływu ciepła jest różnica temperatur.
Ciepło pod wpływem różnicy temperatur przekazywane jest przez:
Przewodzenie termiczne (kontakt)
Konwekcję (unoszenie)
Promieniowanie.

Istotą rozwiązania jest PRZESUNIĘCIE W PRZESTRZENI miejsca pobierania ciepła względem miejsca jego oddawania i sprzęgnięcie tych miejsc przy pomocy strugi cieczy niezamarzającej.
Ciepło pobieramy/oddajemy z ziemi, poza domem a oddajemy/pobieramy w domu, w kanale nawiewnym.
Z urządzenia zrobił się system wymiany ciepła!

Źródłem tego ciepła jest nasze Słoneczko!
Od jakiegoś już czasu oświetla i ogrzewa naszą Ziemię i wszystko co na niej jest.
W tym wodę, która sobie paruje, spada deszczem i ciepła – unosi to ciepełko w głębiny ziemi wsiąkając.
Wsiąka sobie różnie – w zależności od tego w co wsiąka.
Od 10cm do 1m rocznie (tak średnio). Ponieważ dzieje się to już bardzo długo, utrwaliły się w głębi ziemi średnioroczne rozkłady temperatur.
Na głębokości około 2mppt średnioroczna temperatura jest już stała i wynosi od około 7 do 10stC.
Ale…
Są miejsca – gdzie bywa więcej! 
To problem układów geologicznych i geotermii.
TRAFIA SIĘ i 15-17stC
Jak ktoś ma szczęście i jego działka „leży” na takich układach – to bardzo jest wygrany!
Na te co najmniej 10stC (około) mogą liczyć WSZYSCY (w Polsce, w naszej szerokości geograficznej).
Wiele zależy też od ukształtowania powierzchni w najbliższej okolicy.
Bywa, że wody pod gruntem nie ma, ale po deszczu pojawia się nagle i obficie. To wtedy gdy na głębokości około 1 do 2mppt leży warstwa gliny (słabo przepuszczalnej dla wody) a nad nią piachy. Częsty układ na pofałdowanych terenach polodowcowych.
Wody wsiąkające w piach spływają warstwą pod ziemią po tej glinie w niżej położone miejsca pędzone grawitacją. Nie widać tego na powierzchni.
Poprawnie zrobione badanie geotechniczne umożliwia optymalne dobranie głębokości i miejsca umieszczenia rury do pobierania/oddawania ciepełka na konkretnej działce.

Magazynem i nośnikiem tego ciepła w ziemi jest woda a nie sam grunt.
O dostępności tego ciepła decydują więc stosunki wodne na danym terenie.

Prędkość przenoszenia ciepła w gruncie nie jest duża. Zwłaszcza, jak wody w nim stoją (bo teren jest płaski jak stół).
Średnio, co wynika z wykonanych badań i pomiarów, transport mocy jest na poziomie 2,5W/1m2.
DLATEGO WŁAŚNIE nie ma żadnego znaczenia materiał, z jakiego wykonano rurę do pobierania/oddawania tego ciepła z/do ziemi.
KAŻDY stosowany na rury materiał jest „lepszy” od właściwości ziemi (gruntu).
Stosowanie miedzi w tym miejscu jest rozrzutnością. Głupotą ekonomiczną, ale jak kto ma własną hutę czy walcownię miedzi…
Zwykła plastikowa, niebieska rura do wody, za około 1,65/mb jest wystarczająco dobra!
LEPSZE nie są potrzebne. I tak ich właściwości nie zostaną tu wykorzystane.

W glebach „suchych” (pod ziemią nigdy nie jest sucho) można liczyć na CIĄGŁY uzysk mocy w korzystnych warunkach na poziomie 25W/mb zakopanej rury.
Tyle, że tam, to są idealne warunki na żwirowca, który jest rozwiązaniem doskonalszym.
W glebach mokrych okresowo lub stale, można oczekiwać transportu mocy rzędu 30-35W/mb.
W glebach stale mokrych leżących na jakim stoku (pochyła działka) nawet i 40W.
To jest to CO DA SIĘ ZABRAĆ Z ZIEMI.

Rozmawiamy o wsparciu wentylacji
Dla wymiany rzędu 1 kubatury – powiedzmy 500-600m3/godz (bo takich domów jest najwięcej) możemy do wnętrz przenieść (tu raczej wynieść z wnętrz, bo tylko LATEM) moc rzędu 3kW.
Czemu?
Bo nawet jak zbudujemy system oferujący nam moc 12kW TO NIE MAMY CZYM tej mocy transportować.
Transportujemy ją strugą powietrza (te 500m3) czyli przenosimy 500 do 600 x 1,2kg masy IZOLATORA TERMICZNEGO jakim jest powietrze. 
700 kilogramów powietrza, nawet wilgotnego, nie potrafi przemieścić większej porcji energii !!!
A co zimą?
Łatwiej jest, bo powietrze jest suche i wymiana znacznie mniejsza.
Zimą, w szczycie, uda się tak przenieść do około 1600W
Budowanie systemu oferującego większe moce ekonomicznego uzasadnienia nie ma.
Budowanie systemu tylko „ciut” nadmiarowego – MA.
Policzmy więc ile tej rury ma być…
Zakładając „nędzę” uzysku – 30W i potrzeby rzędu 3000W wychodzi nam 100mb rury.
Ale…
Transportujemy ten strumień ciepła strugą cieczy. Ciecz ma lepkość i stawia opory przepływu. Ta rura zwykle zaczyna się i kończy  w domu, więc z tych 100mb sporo odpada.
Optymalizując przepływy, opory, powierzchnię wymiany, ilość cieczy itd. Itp. – najwygodniej jest rozprowadzić pod ziemią dwie rury fi 25 w odcinkach porównywalnej długości – około 100mb każdy.
Jak wyjdzie pełne 100mb na odcinek – nic się nie stanie, będzie większy zapas mocy.
Jak wyjdzie mniej niż 100mb – to wyjdzie bardzo dobrze!
Jak wyjdzie dużo mniej,  tak po 50mb rury zakopanej – to będzie na styk.

Początki i końce wygodnie jest zaplanować wewnątrz domu.
Tam dajemy kolektory łączące, zrównoleglające obie nitki tego rurociągu.
KONIECZNIE przy jednym z końców (obojętnie – na początkach czy na końcach) trzeba wstawić zawór odcinający dla każdej nitki. Czyli razem – dwa.
Od kolektora do nagrzewnicy prowadzimy ciecz rurą fi 32.
I tu już – jak wola.
Od ceramicznej, przez plastik, alupex, stal do miedzi.
Jak komu lepiej i wygodniej.

JAK TO SIĘ ROBI?
Trzeba wykopać rów o zaplanowanej długości dla każdego odcinka i po zaplanowanej na działce trasie w odległości około 1m rura od rury i głęboki na około 2m.
ALE!!!
Mówimy tu o terenach mocno podmokłych!
Więc kopiemy tak głęboko, jak tylko się da. Zwykle da się od 1,5 do 1,8m ppt..
I to już jest dobrze. Jak rura leży w wodzie – to nawet bardzo dobrze!
Można po kawałku. Wykopać kawałek, wsadzić rurę i przysypywać tym, co się wykopało „w ciągu dalszym”
Można łychą koparki o szerokości 1m (lub większej) i układać dwie rury naraz po obu końcach wykopu.
Można szpadlem (nie polecam) koparką, spychaczem czy w każdy inny skuteczny sposób.
Nie należy tej rury zagnieść jakim sporym głazem czy przez bardzo ostre zgięcie.

ILE TO KOSZTUJE?
Rura około 1,65zł/mb. (po tyle widziałem)  200mb to około 330zł.
Co do kosztu wynajmu koparki to się nie wypowiadam.
Ten kto opanował sztukę negocjacji do perfekcji będzie miał taniej…
Ten kto jest koparkowym z zawodu to….

UWAGA!
Byłoby bardzo dobrze, jakby przed podjęciem tych działać sprawdzić na jakim papierze gdzie w tej ziemi są przyłącza. Wyharatanie któregoś w ramach pracy nad GWC podnosi koszt ogólny i sprawia kłopoty.

W efekcie zostanie zbudowane coś, co jest dokładnie takie – jak dolne źródło ciepła dla pompy ciepła. Niskotemperaturowy bufor o wielkiej pojemności cieplnej.
Tak właściwie – to ten bufor był tam zawsze a my tylko wstawiamy do niego wężownicę.


Należy wykonać fragment kanału systemu wentylacyjnego przegrodzony nagrzewnicą lamelową i wpiąć go w system wentylacyjny za czerpnią naścienną. Ta nagrzewnica powinna mieć odpowiednio dużą powierzchnię wymiany ciepła tak, aby ciecz niezamarzająca, którą napełniamy system, była w stanie dostarczyć/odebrać tyle ciepła ile tylko struga przepływająca jest w stanie przejąć/oddać.
Zimą, gdy strugę ogrzewamy, wysuszamy jednocześnie i tak już bardzo s suche powietrze napływające kanałem z czerpni naściennej.
Latem, gdy mocno wilgotną strugę powietrza oziębiamy – wykrapla się na lamelach sporo wody.
Należy więc tak wstawić nagrzewnicę, aby była lekko pochylona dla umożliwienia odpływu skroplin. Dobrze jest tam wstawić jaką tacę ociekową z odpływem podpiętym do kanalizacji.

Ciecz niezamarzającą zmuszamy do przepływu odpowiednią pompą.
Dobra jest tzw. „60”. Może być taka z regulowaną skokowo mocą lub w pełnym automacie – z regulacją płynną zależną od nastawionej temperatury.

Rury prowadzące od nagrzewnicy do wymiennika w ziemi należy termoizolować na całej długości, aby tylko w nagrzewnicy dokonywały się przemiany termiczne (grzanie/chłodzenie strugi powietrza). Nie dopilnowanie tego „drobiazgu” zmniejsza sprawność procesu.

I to by było na tyle…

Teraz tylko decyzja: Robić – nie robić!
I kolejna: Zlecić czy… „tymi ręcami”   :Lol: 

Adam M.

Jest osobny wątek , bardzo na czasie, gdzie można poczytać o tym czy i ile daje GWC takiej czy innej konstrukcji...
A.M.

----------


## m-mormon

> Teraz tylko decyzja: Robić – nie robić!
> I kolejna: Zlecić czy… „tymi ręcami”


Decyzja - ROBIĆ
Tymi ręcemi - TYMI
Szkoda przepłacać za gotowe systemy skoro funkcjonalność ta sama.

Robie w/g Twoich porad. Na jesieni powinno ruszyć. Nie moge sie doczekać.

----------


## adam_mk

Podobno - nie święci garnki lepią!  :Lol:  
Ta robota też dla ludzi...
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Wczoraj pomierzyłem taki glikolowy GWC jaki opisujesz.
Sobie zrobiłem niedawno jak wielu się orientuje.

Przed nagrzewnicą -16 C, za nagrzewnicą +0,5 C przy max wydajności centralki.
Przed nagrzewnicą -16 C, za nagrzewnicą +6,3 C przy 1/4 wydajności centrali.

Teraz widać jak ważna jest prędkość strugi przez nagrzewnicę z glikolem.
Radzę nie oszczędzać na gabarytach, im większa tym lepiej !
GWC chodzi od 2 miesięcy cały czas, mrozy siarczyste i te łagodniejsze ma w d...   :smile:  
Glikol przed nagrzewnicą ma 6,5 C a za nagrzewnicą już 3,5 C !
A więc ogólnie rzecz biorąc u mnie działa całkiem dobrze   :Wink2:

----------


## k62

> u mnie działa całkiem dobrze


Jak dla mnie REWELACJA.
Byłem już przekonany do żwirowca ze względu na możliwość nawilżania powietrza, 
ale tak na wyczucie to chyba niewiela da. Może ktoś to policzył?
Dzisiaj po nocy -20C w domu 25% wilgotności.

Twoje wyniki zmieniły mój wybór.  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

> Twoje wyniki zmieniły mój wybór.


Nie wiem jak będzie z wilgotnością, teraz mam sporo wody i nie ma problemu, ale w przyszłym sezonie może być za sucho.
A wentylować trzeba   :Roll:

----------


## robdk

> Napisał k62
> 
> Twoje wyniki zmieniły mój wybór. 
> 
> 
> Nie wiem jak będzie z wilgotnością, teraz mam sporo wody i nie ma problemu, ale w przyszłym sezonie może być za sucho.
> A wentylować trzeba


Zawsze można zmniejszyć wyminę lub nawet czasowo wyłączać. 
Wentylacja właśnie jest nam potrzebna przede wszystkim do wyprowadzenia wilgoci oraz zapewnienia wystarczającej ilości tlenu do oddychania.

----------


## RSzymczak

A jeżeli mam małą działkę i nie chciałbym jej rozkopywać z różnych względów, to czy wygłupem byłoby np. umieszczenie takiego zwoju rur na dnie studni. Czy woda w studni mogłaby być głównym źródłem pozyskania energii  :oops:  ??

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Wczoraj pomierzyłem taki glikolowy GWC jaki opisujesz.
> Sobie zrobiłem niedawno jak wielu się orientuje.
> 
> Przed nagrzewnicą -16 C, za nagrzewnicą +0,5 C przy max wydajności centralki.
> Przed nagrzewnicą -16 C, za nagrzewnicą +6,3 C przy 1/4 wydajności centrali.


Panowie mi juz wisi Brink Renovent HR 400 i pod nim dwa konce zakopanej 100mb rury fi32 - to miala byc najpierw nitka pod kolektor pompy ciepla ale ostatecznie kolektor zrobilem z drugiej strony chaupki i ta rure troszke przedluzylem (mufki elektrooporowe - sa pod wylewka) do rekuperatora.

Wszystko pieknie cacy opisane tylko napiszcie lub dajcie kilka przykladow GDZIE i JAKA kupic ta nagrzewnice !! Ze wzgledu na permamentny brak czasu i niektorych narzedzi (no i nie umie spawac;( zostaje mi kupienie gotowej lub zlecenie zrobienia takiej. Nigdzie nie doszukalem sie jakichs konkretnych wyliczen tego elementu (ktory w koncu jest najwazniejszy w tej wersji GWC  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## desmear

www.juwent.com.pl

----------


## adam_mk

"Nigdzie nie doszukalem sie jakichs konkretnych wyliczen ..."

Już poprawiam niedoróbę...
Rozumiejąc regulamin forum - łatwiej napisać GDZIE MOŻNA TO DOSTAĆ - zamiast - KTÓREJ FIRMY SĄ NAJLEPSZE.
Robią je różne firmy.
Ja mam oddział Juwentu dwie ulice od firmy.

MOŻNA je obliczyć.
Tylko po drodze piętrowe ułamki wychodzą.  :Roll:  
Zasada jest prosta:
Im wolniejsza struga powietrza - tym dłuższy czas wymiany ciepła = większa skuteczność procesu.
Im większa różnica temperatur tym większy strumień transportowanego ciepła.

Mamy to co mamy. Zwykle około 7 do 10stC.
Bardzo mocno rozwijając powierzchnię (gęste lamele) dynamicznie chłodzimy ciecz w rurze.
Mamy wlot = 10stC a wylot = 2stC.
Powietrze ma wtedy z 3stC.
Ale.
Jak puścimy pompkę mocniej to wlot i wylot będą w podobnej temperaturze.
Struga powietrza zaś w okolicy 7stC.
Wnioski:
Im większe okno, większy przepływ cieczy i gęstsze lamele - tym lepiej.
Absolutne minimum obliczone na bardzo "chudy uzysk" to 24 x 24 cm okno, typowe lamele i trzy rzędy rurek grzejących.
Wszystko co większe jest tylko lepsze!

Ja stosuję 60 x 60 cm i 3 rzędy. Obudowuję je we fragment kanału. (taca ociekowa, odpływ skroplin i to co trzeba...)

Adam M.

Adam M.

----------


## Daga&Adam

> "Nigdzie nie doszukalem sie jakichs konkretnych wyliczen ..."
> 
> Już poprawiam niedoróbę...
> Rozumiejąc regulamin forum - łatwiej napisać GDZIE MOŻNA TO DOSTAĆ - zamiast - KTÓREJ FIRMY SĄ NAJLEPSZE.
> Robią je różne firmy.
> Ja mam oddział Juwentu dwie ulice od firmy.


Ktos wkleil juz linka do Juwentu. Maja kilka rodzai nagrzewnic - ktore sie bardziej nadaja - "nagrzewnice lamelowe wodne", czy "nagrzewnice wodne" ?




> [...]
> Absolutne minimum obliczone na bardzo "chudy uzysk" to 24 x 24 cm okno, typowe lamele i trzy rzędy rurek grzejących.
> Wszystko co większe jest tylko lepsze!
> 
> Ja stosuję 60 x 60 cm i 3 rzędy. Obudowuję je we fragment kanału. (taca ociekowa, odpływ skroplin i to co trzeba...)



Napisz jeszcze jak to laczysz z rura - fi160, fi180, czy fi200. Obudowujesz to w jakies pudlo i poprostu w srodku scianek (z obu stron) wycinasz dziuru i w nie mocujesz rury z czerpni i do rekuperatora ?
pozdr.

----------


## Piczman

Zamów nagrzewnicę lamelową !
Co do połączenia to ja zrobiłem kołnierz fi 200, do tego podłączyłem kolano 45 st. ,potem redukcja i bezpośrednio do reku.
Tak mi się pięknie zgrało   :big grin:  
Zdjęcia w Dzienniku.

Adamie masz racje, przy max wydajności centrali mam mniejszą temp. za nagrzewnicą i większą różnicę temp. zasilania i powrotu glikolu.
A przy "normalnym" wydatku temp. nawiewu za nagrzewnicą wysoką i prawie ta sama temp. glikolu na zasilaniu i powrocie.
Wniosek : najlepiej przewymiarować, jak już robimy to GWC to lepiej wydać te kilkaset zł więcej bo daje to wymierne efekty.

----------


## Emwuel

Pewnie nie odkryję Hameryki, ale zapytam... Czy można użyć tzw. "chłodnic" samochodowych? (dwóch-trzech-czterech jedna za drugą).
Pytam bo akurat mogę tanio mieć (uścisk ręki to niezła cena...  :cool:  ) , obudować sam bym dał radę...

----------


## Piczman

> Czy można użyć tzw. "chłodnic" samochodowych? (dwóch-trzech-czterech jedna za drugą)


Możesz, ale nie uzyskasz tego co chcesz.
Daruj sobie, poczytaj bo było już wiele razy poruszane, nawet przez ostatnie kilka dni jak pamiętam ,,,

----------


## stefan_1961

> A jeżeli mam małą działkę i nie chciałbym jej rozkopywać z różnych względów, to czy wygłupem byłoby np. umieszczenie takiego zwoju rur na dnie studni. Czy woda w studni mogłaby być głównym źródłem pozyskania energii  ??


Panowie, co o tym rozwiązaniu sądzicie? Też mam studnię...

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Napisał RSzymczak
> 
> A jeżeli mam małą działkę i nie chciałbym jej rozkopywać z różnych względów, to czy wygłupem byłoby np. umieszczenie takiego zwoju rur na dnie studni. Czy woda w studni mogłaby być głównym źródłem pozyskania energii  ??
> 
> 
> Panowie, co o tym rozwiązaniu sądzicie? Też mam studnię...


Wydaje mi sie ze moglbys zamrozic studnie umieszczajac tam wezownice.. A wydajna ta studnia ? I jak gleboka? Adam wyliczyl, ze takie GWC wyciagnie max 3kW czyli zakladajac spadek na wymienniku rzedu ~6st C trzeba przepompowac o ile dobrze licze ok 420 litrow wody / h. Trzebaby zrobic druga studnie do zrzucania tej ochlodzonej wody i pompowac  :smile:  Pozostaje kwestia zasyfienia wymiennika jezeli woda bedzie brudna.. Trzebaby stosowac jakies filtry.. Troche klopotow. A moze wezownica wystarczy? :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## Piczman

GWC glikolowe działa tak dobrze i tak długotrwale bo złoże z którego czerpie energię regeneruje się.
A studnia ? Sam nie wiem   :Roll:

----------


## adam_mk

Studnia, jezioro czy rzeczka to nie najlepsze rozwiązanie.
Tam woda może się swobodnie przemiaszczać w pionie (konwekcja).

Woda najcięższa jest w 4stC
Tyle ma tam, w tej studni, przy dnie.
Reszta, wyżej, może być tylko zimniejsza.
To w sytuacji intensywnego jej chłodzenia.
I - jest jej mało!
Klocek o średnicy metra i długości kilku metrów.
To tak, jakbyśmy zakopali te 5mb rurki.

Można te tony wody na dobę z niej pobierać. Napłynie "nowa" i cieplejsza.
Tylko - co zrobić z tą ochłodzoną?
Wylać te tony na trawnik?
Lodowisko dla całego powiatu się zrobi.
Adam M.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Panowie,
uaktywniam sie na paru wątkach.
Mam prośbę o rade. Mam "sucho" na działce (badania, do 1,2m piasek gliniasty, głębiej piasek i sucho).
Szykuję się do wylania plyty fundamentowej. Czy pod nią moge zrobić gwc - bo można przy okazji zamienić piasek gliniasty na piasek (z dziury obok). Żwirowca czy glikolowy? Oczywiście bedzie reku.
Kubatura wewnętrzna ca. 500m3.
Dzięki

----------


## kerado28

Metraż o którym piszesz jest słabym wymiernikiem doboru rekuperatora, ponieważ głównym czynnikiem jest ilość i rodzaj pomieszczeń.
Przeciętny  wymiennik do GWC to opory ok. 20Pa, instalacja przy niewielkim domu (przy przejściu na fi 160) ok. 60Pa.
Więc i spręż 100Pa powinien być dobry.

----------


## szczukot

Ake doliczyli mu opor nagrzewnicy (nie wiem ile wybosi ta jego) i wyszl, ze juz za slaby

Fantom

----------


## Jani_63

Chyba podchodzisz jednak zbyt optymistycznie do oporów wentylacji szacując ją na 60Pa.
Czerpnia i anemostat  to już 50Pa przyjmowane jako stałe do obliczeń oporów.
Do tego nagrzewnica 20Pa i już dużo nie zostało na resztę instalacji  :smile: 
Nawet jakby wyszło na styk (100Pa) to bałbym się dla siebie postawić taką instalację.
Zresztą Thermo podaje że "panowie" opory wyliczyli mu na 120Pa

----------


## kerado28

Masz racje przyjmuje się takie wartości jak podałeś.
Ale liczby swoje, a życie swoje....
Są rekuperatory, które po podłączeniu podają ciśnienie oraz opory całej instalacji. Więc można to zweryfikować przy montażu zakładając na chwile właśnie taki rekuperator (jeśli montuje to firma).
Oczywiście nie można generalizować, że każda jedna instalacja będzie miała 60Pa, bo bardzo byśmy się pomylili, ale chodzi mi o wydatek ok. 150-180m3/h.

Osobiście, aby wykorzystać system GWC także przewymiarowałbym rekuperator na 300 lub 350m3/h

----------


## Thermo

Też tak właśnie myślę aby dać jednak ten rekuperator wiekszy.
Poczytałem i już rozumiem o co chodzi z tym Pa.

Panowie polecili mi reku Vents VUT 350 H za całkiem dobre pieniądze http://http://www.domus-vents.pl/wen...tylacyjne/vuth.

Czy może miał ktoś styczność lub mógłby ocenić?

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Witam. Chcę się podzielić pewnym pomysłem. Mam studnię głębinową z której korzystam. Myślałem o zrobieniu wymiennika w kształcie spirali (owinąć na jakiej rurze) z pex powiecmy fi 20 lub fi 25, wpuścić ta spirala na dół do wody pomiędzy rurę osłonową a pompę głębinową (niżej niż pompa). Jak myślicie czy to dobry pomysł? Czy doszło by do zamrożenia wody w studni podczas  używania wymiennika w czasie mrozów?

Pozdrawiam
Mabram

----------


## vega1

a czym tłoczyłbyś płyn na taką głębokość? Wiesz ile prądu musiałbyś dołożyć żeby to hulało?

----------


## Jani_63

*vega1*, tam nie będzie żadnego tłoczenia. To ma być obieg zamknięty i będzie to normalne przetłaczanie. :wink: 
Moim zdaniem powierzchnia tej wężownicy będzie zbyt mała żeby zamrozić studnię, a jednocześnie zbyt mała żeby skutecznie wymieniać ciepło.
Samo wykonawstwo tez nie będzie łatwe i począwszy od zwinięcia ciasnej wężownicy.  :smile:

----------


## Mr_Mabram

No dobra, a co z kolei myślicie nad umieszczeniem wymiennika w szambie  :smile: 
Rura fi 32 spirala k kształcie kola polożona na dnie zbiornika z szambem (poj. ok. 10m3). Przymierzam się do zrobienia szamba u siebie |(szambo z kręgów). Jeszcze inna opcja to wymiennik nawinięty na zewnątrz szamba na betonowych kręgach? Problem z tym może się pojawić kiedy szambo będzie wypompowane. Pewnie za jakiś czas jak będzie kanaliza to się podłącze a wtedy zalał bym zbiornik wodą i mógłbym wykożystać ta woda latem do schładzania a zimą pewnie jako wstępne nagrzewanie  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Było!
Wnioski: Ręce precz od gówna!

Adam M.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

A wydawało mi się, że przeczytałem wszystko  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> A wydawało mi się, że przeczytałem wszystko


Jeszcze się taki nie narodził i pewnie już nie narodzi.

----------


## rwxw

> Jak kto ma tzw "dojście" to przemysłowy, skażony spiryt pół na pół z wodą...Nie jest drogi, ale na każdym rogu nie sprzedają..


Bezproblemowo na aledrogo 1 litr za 4zł, 96%. Nazywa się to rozcieńczalnik spirytusowy. Pachnie jak zwykła wódka i po rozcieńczeniu z wodą (najlepiej demineralizowaną) idealnie się nadaje na płyn niezamarzający.

----------


## moni_veron

A czy ktoś wie, dlaczego nagrzewnice - chłodnice np z Dospel Max nie mają odprowadzenia skroplin?

----------


## Piczman

Chyba dlatego że przeznaczona jest do zabudowa i albo odprowadzenie skroplin z tej obudowy albo tacka ociekowa pod nagrzewnicą.

----------


## moni_veron

Czyli uważasz, że np. będzie wisiała nagrzewnica-chłodnica - a pod nią kilka cm poniżej np. tacka ociekowa?

----------


## Piczman

Tak jest !
Ja mam tak samo, ale jeszcze bez tacki   :Roll: 
Myślę że w tym roku już na pewno dokończę moje GWC ,,,

----------


## HenoK

> A czy ktoś wie, dlaczego nagrzewnice - chłodnice np z Dospel Max nie mają odprowadzenia skroplin?


Wyjaśnienie tego częściowo zawiera dyskusja w tym wątku sprzed kilku lat : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post2379116
Wymiennik powietrze ciecz (WPC) Dospela to nic innego jak wodna nagrzewnica kanałowa. 
Można ją obejrzeć np. tutaj : http://www.wito.com.pl/webespresso.p...153,lang,.html , czy tutaj : http://www.dospel-serwis.com/gwc.htm .
Pracując w zimie jako zabezpieczenie centrali wentylacyjnej przez zamarzaniem nie ma obawy o skropliny. One się tam nie pojawią. Skropliny na zewnętrznej stronie mogą się pojawić jeżeli wymiennik będzie znajdował się w ciepłym pomieszczeniu (w przypadku słabej izolacji cieplnej i braku paroizolacji).

Gorzej jest latem. Glikol z gruntu ma wtedy temperaturę 10-15 st. C, a powietrze nawiewane często 30 st. C i wysoką wilgotność. W takich warunkach skropliny pojawią się wewnątrz obudowy wymiennika (na lamelkach i rurkach). 
Chłodnice glikolowe mają w swych obudowach odprowadzenie skroplin, np. http://www.pwpot-promont.com.pl/prod...elowe_CWK.html .

----------


## adam_mk

Nagrzewnice nie mają odprowadzenia skroplin, bo NIGDY w nich skropliny się nie pojawią.
Chłodnicom jest to potrzebne... 
HenoK napisał czemu...
Budując nagrzewnico-chłodnicę musimy sami o to zadbać.

Ja wykonuję ustrojstwo jako fragment kanału. Tam nagrzewnica jest jednym z elementów urządzenia.
Powstaje pudełko z rurką odprowadzenia skroplin, wlotem i wylotem powietrza i resztą fabryki (pompa itd.).
Adam M.

----------


## moni_veron

> Wyjaśnienie tego częściowo zawiera dyskusja w tym wątku sprzed kilku lat : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post2379116
> Wymiennik powietrze ciecz (WPC) Dospela to nic innego jak wodna nagrzewnica kanałowa. 
> Można ją obejrzeć np. tutaj : http://www.wito.com.pl/webespresso.p...153,lang,.html , czy tutaj : http://www.dospel-serwis.com/gwc.htm .
> Pracując w zimie jako zabezpieczenie centrali wentylacyjnej przez zamarzaniem nie ma obawy o skropliny. One się tam nie pojawią. Skropliny na zewnętrznej stronie mogą się pojawić jeżeli wymiennik będzie znajdował się w ciepłym pomieszczeniu (w przypadku słabej izolacji cieplnej i braku paroizolacji).
> 
> Gorzej jest latem. Glikol z gruntu ma wtedy temperaturę 10-15 st. C, a powietrze nawiewane często 30 st. C i wysoką wilgotność. W takich warunkach skropliny pojawią się wewnątrz obudowy wymiennika (na lamelkach i rurkach). 
> Chłodnice glikolowe mają w swych obudowach odprowadzenie skroplin, np. http://www.pwpot-promont.com.pl/prod...elowe_CWK.html .


Na fotce z realizacji także nie widać aby była tacka ociekowa!!  http://www.wito.com.pl/webespresso.p...153,lang,.html.
A skraplać się będzie napewno

----------


## szczukot

No wlasnie - bez sprzetu ukladu sie nie napelni. A biorac pod uwage panujace w srodku cisnienie (zerowe) i srednice i dlugosc rur z glikolem, odpowietrzenie nei nastapi nigdy. Trzeba to zrobic mocno silowo na poczatku.

Fantom

----------


## jasiek71

> Tak jest o co walczyć, przy odpowiednim przepływie wyciągniesz 3KW/h, pompka pobierze 40W/h, cop ile tutaj wyniesie? Żadnej pompy ciepła nie da się z tym porównać a podobno opłaca sie je instalować i uzytkować tym bardziej. Przy upalnym dniu wystarczy, że będziesz miał kilkustopniową różnicę temperatur i już będziesz czuł komfort. Klimatyzacja nie zalicza się do urządzeń służących zdrowiu, ponieważ przede wszystkim mieli powietrze to wewnątrz budynku i aby nie czuć duszności musimy bardzo wychładzać pomieszczenia co skutkuje wiadomo czym.


czy ty miałeś do czynienia bezpośrednio z wymiennikami gruntowymi? policz o jakich mocach mówimy,oblicz też uzyski budynku ze słońca,bytowe itd. jak je porównasz to zobaczysz że to chłodzenie to pierdy niewiele zmieniające w całości zapotrzebowania nie wspominając jaką kasę wywalisz (no chyba że dla idei)

----------


## Tomek B..

Pompa i tak zrobi swoje i przepchnie całe powietrze, trzeba tylko pilnować i często odpowietrzać aby nam sie to powietrze z powrotem nie przepychało. Lepiej zostawic to prawom fizyki niż od razu się siłować i przymusowo pokochać lato z radiem.

----------


## Tomek B..

Szczukot korzystasz z glikolowego GWC, powiedz jak to działa i przede wszystkim o kosztach, bo ja w życiu nie kupiłbym tego w dospelu.

----------


## szczukot

Co do "mocy w domku" to takie GWC np wyzeruje energie ktora dostanie sie ze strony slonca przez 5 polaciowek z roletami. Wiec bardzo fajna sprawa  :smile: 
Jakby nie patrzec GWC w lato to "bajer" ale zawsze cos.

Fantom

----------


## Tomek B..

Moc gwc zależy właśnie od strumienia powietrza, im większy tym większa moc. Przy centrali o małej wydajności nie wykorzystamy tej mocy. Przy wydajnej centrali i 20h pracy "wygonimy" z domu 60KWh.

----------


## jasiek71

> Co do "mocy w domku" to takie GWC np wyzeruje energie ktora dostanie sie ze strony slonca przez 5 polaciowek z roletami. Wiec bardzo fajna sprawa 
> Jakby nie patrzec GWC w lato to "bajer" ale zawsze cos.
> 
> Fantom


jaką masz temp. na anemostatach a nie za wymiennikiem i ile pompujesz na godz.( tylko bez "piany")

----------


## jasiek71

> Moc gwc zależy właśnie od strumienia powietrza, im większy tym większa moc. Przy centrali o małej wydajności nie wykorzystamy tej mocy. Przy wydajnej centrali i 20h pracy "wygonimy" z domu 60KWh.


żeby uzyskać efekty musisz szybciej dostarczać chłód d domu niż budynek uzyskuje energie ze słońca i z wszelkich czynności bytowych np.siedzisz przy kompie (razem macie jakieś 500wh, a to jest przepompować przez pokój ok. 150m3 na h o temp. nawiewu jakieś 15*żeby utrzymać temp. na tym samym poziomie)

----------


## Tomek B..

> żeby uzyskać efekty musisz szybciej dostarczać chłód d domu niż budynek uzyskuje energie ze słońca i z wszelkich czynności bytowych np.siedzisz przy kompie (razem macie jakieś 500wh, a to jest przepompować przez pokój ok. 150m3 na h o temp. nawiewu jakieś 15*żeby utrzymać temp. na tym samym poziomie)


Jeśli na zewnątrz będzie 32 a będziemy mieć w środku 25 to już jest komfort, przede wszystkim zdrowotny. Nie powinno się poddawać organizmu szokom termicznym. Poza tym GWC to nie klimatyzacja tylko bardzo tania możliwość zapewnienia komfortu. Byłeś kiedyś latem w domu z piwnicami?

----------


## jasiek71

żeby mieć 25* to nie trzeba GWC , wystarczy że wentylacja będzie chodziła wydajniej w nocy a w dzien tak aby aby.
przepompuj te piwnice kilkanaście razy na dobę a zobaczysz jaki w niej "chłodek" :big grin:

----------


## Tomek B..

Nie wyobrażam sobie latem wentylacji na minimalnym biegu, jeśli chodzi o tę nocną wentylację to właśnie dużo zależy od akumulacyjności budynku, ściana nośna budynku musi być z materiału pełnego. Wentylacja ma działać 24h/dobę najlepiej na stałym przepływie uzależnionym od ilości mieszkańców. Dlaczego instaluję gwc? Ponieważ to bajer? Nie. Ponieważ, jeśli coś zużywa mało energii i dzięki tej energii przenosi energię kilkudziesięciokrotnie większą, to jest to jak najbardziej widziane w domu energooszczędnym....tak więc dom energooszczędny łatwiej ogrzać i wychłodzić tym bardziej.
Poza tym przy charakterystyce energetycznej budynku, gwc to już nie tylko bajer.
I co najważniejsze, robimy to za psie pieniądze "tymi ręcami"

----------


## jasiek71

> Nie wyobrażam sobie latem wentylacji na minimalnym biegu, jeśli chodzi o tę nocną wentylację to właśnie dużo zależy od akumulacyjności budynku, ściana nośna budynku musi być z materiału pełnego. Wentylacja ma działać 24h/dobę najlepiej na stałym przepływie uzależnionym od ilości mieszkańców. Dlaczego instaluję gwc? Ponieważ to bajer? Nie. Ponieważ, jeśli coś zużywa mało energii i dzięki tej energii przenosi energię kilkudziesięciokrotnie większą, to jest to jak najbardziej widziane w domu energooszczędnym....tak więc dom energooszczędny łatwiej ogrzać i wychłodzić tym bardziej.
> Poza tym przy charakterystyce energetycznej budynku, gwc to już nie tylko bajer.


no to będziesz miał zderzenie z brutalną rzeczywistością, mam te wszystkie "duperele" we własnym domu ,opomiarowane, udoskonalone i co tylko...
ogólnie to tylko "bajery" z oszczędzaniem energii mają niewiele wspólnego.
w rocznym bilansie energii to jedna chwała... koszt wszystkiego razem wyjdzie cie taki że do końca swojego (technicznego) żywota nie oszczedzi ci tyle energii co był wart.... pełen szacun.
ale... wiem ty będziesz miał lepiej( jak my wszyscy) i tobie się zwróci szybko

----------


## amigo1974

> no to będziesz miał zderzenie z brutalną rzeczywistością, mam te wszystkie "duperele" we własnym domu ,opomiarowane, udoskonalone i co tylko...
> ogólnie to tylko "bajery" z oszczędzaniem energii mają niewiele wspólnego.
> w rocznym bilansie energii to jedna chwała... koszt wszystkiego razem wyjdzie cie taki że do końca swojego (technicznego) żywota nie oszczedzi ci tyle energii co był wart.... pełen szacun.
> ale... wiem ty będziesz miał lepiej( jak my wszyscy) i tobie się zwróci szybko


Chłodzenie, chłodzeniem ale jak ci idzie z dogrzewaniem zimą? Też tak kijowo?

----------


## Tomek B..

> no to będziesz miał zderzenie z brutalną rzeczywistością, mam te wszystkie "duperele" we własnym domu ,opomiarowane, udoskonalone i co tylko...
> ogólnie to tylko "bajery" z oszczędzaniem energii mają niewiele wspólnego.
> w rocznym bilansie energii to jedna chwała... koszt wszystkiego razem wyjdzie cie taki że do końca swojego (technicznego) żywota nie oszczedzi ci tyle energii co był wart.... pełen szacun.
> ale... wiem ty będziesz miał lepiej( jak my wszyscy) i tobie się zwróci szybko


Trzeba zacząć od tego do czego służy wentylacja. Jednym słowem Twoim zdaniem najlepiej zasilać reku powietrzem o temperaturze -15, bo przecież jak będzie gwc to nic nie daje, ja niczego nie będe opomiarowywał, w największe upały będą 2 wymiany na godzinę i tyle, bo właśnie dzięki temu można tę moc przenieść. Nie przeliczam niczego na czas zwrotu bo to bez sensu. Zresztą czas pokaże, już wchodzi akcyza na węgiel, na benzynę tez kiedyś wprowadzili i do tej pory wzrosła kilkukrotnie. Zaplacimy wszyscy w rachunkach jak nie za prąd to ogrzewanie. 
P.S. U mnie cały zakład chodzi na gruntowym wymienniku i zawsze jest stała temperatura.

----------


## jasiek71

> Chłodzenie, chłodzeniem ale jak ci idzie z dogrzewaniem zimą? Też tak kijowo?


 witam z ogrzewaniem domu nie mam najmniejszego problemu...
czy chodzi ci o coś innego? rozwiń temat...

----------


## jasiek71

> Trzeba zacząć od tego do czego służy wentylacja. Jednym słowem Twoim zdaniem najlepiej zasilać reku powietrzem o temperaturze -15, bo przecież jak będzie gwc to nic nie daje, ja niczego nie będe opomiarowywał, w największe upały będą 2 wymiany na godzinę i tyle, bo właśnie dzięki temu można tę moc przenieść. Nie przeliczam niczego na czas zwrotu bo to bez sensu. Zresztą czas pokaże, już wchodzi akcyza na węgiel, na benzynę tez kiedyś wprowadzili i do tej pory wzrosła kilkukrotnie. Zaplacimy wszyscy w rachunkach jak nie za prąd to ogrzewanie. 
> P.S. U mnie cały zakład chodzi na gruntowym wymienniku i zawsze jest stała temperatura.


pogubiliśmy się wszyscy w tym do czego to służy,zjechaliśmy na chłodzenie w lecie, w zimie daje sobie radę bo są inne przepływy i może byc mniejszy układ który służy do podgrzania powietrza wentylacyjnego a to zupełnie inna bajka.
nikt ci nie karze  nic przeliczać naświetlam tylko że można to samo tylko taniej.
ps. z tym na końcu to "bicie piany" na pewno to nie zasługa gwc, ale ty wiesz lepiej :wink: 
tak jeszcze dopowiem że u mnie ogrzewanie i prąd to jedno i to samo, dlatego jest mi bardzo łatwo sprawdzić czy coś jest skuteczne czy nie, wystarczy pośledzić liczniki

----------


## amigo1974

> witam z ogrzewaniem domu nie mam najmniejszego problemu...
> czy chodzi ci o coś innego? rozwiń temat...


O korzyści z GWC zimą!

----------


## Tomek B..

> pogubiliśmy się wszyscy w tym do czego to służy,zjechaliśmy na chłodzenie w lecie, w zimie daje sobie radę bo są inne przepływy i może byc mniejszy układ który służy do podgrzania powietrza wentylacyjnego a to zupełnie inna bajka.
> nikt ci nie karze  nic przeliczać naświetlam tylko że można to samo tylko taniej.
> ps. z tym na końcu to "bicie piany" na pewno to nie zasługa gwc, ale ty wiesz lepiej


Reku wielkości ciężarówki, powietrze dostaje się poprzez GWC ( w zależności od temperatury zewnętrznej ) do reku i tylko z niego dostaje sie powietrze do wnętrza budynku. Występuje nadciśnienie, wymaga tego cykl produkcyjny.

----------


## jasiek71

> O korzyści z GWC zimą!


zdążyłem napisać wyżej...

----------


## jasiek71

> Reku wielkości ciężarówki, powietrze dostaje się poprzez GWC ( w zależności od temperatury zewnętrznej ) do reku i tylko z nigo dostaje sie powietrze do wnętrza budynku. Występuje nadciśnienie, wymaga tego cykl produkcyjny.


nie będę wnikał w zawiłości konstrukcyjne( nie wspominając o kasie jaką wydano na ten projekt) bo tego i ty do końca nie wiesz, no chyba że jesteś konstruktorem tego czegoś, zejdźmy na ziemie do naszych domków i pogłówkujmy co zrobić żeby było lepiej i taniej :big grin:

----------


## Piczman

> Kurcze, chyba skoryguję swój projekt. Ja na moje 640 m3 planowałem [email protected], Twój potwór jest ponad 2x pojemniejszy. Dam chyba [email protected], wykop ten sam. Przepusty robisz rurą kan. pcv, czy elastyczną? Inaczej jednak zamówię nagrzewnicę, mniejsze okno, więcej rzędów. Gratulacje, super wykonanie!


Teraz robię na 500 m3 2 nitki fi 32 po 70 mb .
Zrób jak piszesz, w zależności od gleby możesz dać też 2x80 mb jak bardzo mokro !

Co do przepustu to PCV fi 100 jest ok jeśli nie ma dużego kąta, jeśli chcesz wyciągnąć do punktu "0" to większa średnica ( np. 160 )  bo ciasno będzie !
Wczoraj pchałem 4 nitki fi 25 w peszel niebieski karbowany i "k,,,,wy" poleciały bo godzine straciłem na tym, chłopaki zawinęli prawie w literę U  :sad: 
Przepust warto przemyśleć bo potem niepotrzebne problemy, godzina wkładania rur do środka a 1,5 godziny zakopanie 2 nitek po 75 mb !
Udało mi się osiągnąć głębokość 2,5-3 m więc jestem ciekaw wyników.
Po rozmowie z koparkowym doszliśmy do wniosku ze 4 m jest realne i do zrobienia, w glinie o dziwo kopie się bardzo dobrze i nic nie zjeżdża .

Następny kolektor będzie 3-4 m pod powierzchnią gruntu, będzie zabawa  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

też mnie ciekawi jak stabilna będzie temperatura na tych 3-4m :smile: 
ja u siebie max 2,5m bo głębiej same skały i nie dało się wykopać :sad:

----------


## grzeniu666

> Teraz robię na 500 m3 2 nitki fi 32 po 70 mb .
> Zrób jak piszesz, w zależności od gleby możesz dać też 2x80 mb jak bardzo mokro !


Będę pewnie dwa krążki po 100m. Jakiś naddatek zostanie w otulinie w przepuście i bezpośrednio po wyjściu z bud. + do odcięcia ponad zerem w miarę potrzeb.

Na marginesie - czy przy dwóch pętlach układasz nadal "przeciwprądowo", wyjście obok powrotu w wykopie ~1m? Wydaje mi się że przy dwóch pętlach wydajniej byłoby aby w rurach obok siebie glikol płynął w jednym kierunku (no chyba że ów metr rozstawienia całkiem usuwa wpływ sąsiedniej).




> Co do przepustu to PCV fi 100 jest ok jeśli nie ma dużego kąta, jeśli chcesz wyciągnąć do punktu "0" to większa średnica ( np. 160 )  bo ciasno będzie !


U mnie będzie płyta fundamentowa, więc o ile chciałbym zagęszczać te 0,65m już wokół ułożonego przepustu to raczej ten odcinek powinien iść pionowo (co oznacza że "zakręt" wypadnie głębiej, z wyjściem poziomo na głębokości około 1,5m ppt). Dla swoich dwóch pętli planowałem parę wyjść wrzucić razem w jedną otulinę i przepust, to samo z parą powrotów. Ty widzę puszczasz w jednym przepuście oba kierunki, 4 nitki - to chyba jakaś strata na wydajności? Otuloną parę nitek fi 25 planowałem dać w przepust 110 (coby nie rozcinać siatki zbrojeniowej 15x15), fi 32 będą mieć ciaśniej więc może łuk przepustu zrobię fi 160 a ten odcinek pionowy do "zera" z redukcją do 110.




> Wczoraj pchałem 4 nitki fi 25 w peszel niebieski karbowany i "k,,,,wy" poleciały bo godzine straciłem na tym, chłopaki zawinęli prawie w literę U


Nie byłoby jakimś sposobem przeciągnięcie najpierw jakiegoś bardziej elastycznego "pilota" (cieńsza rura, drut?), i połączyć nim i przeciągnąć niebieskie?




> Następny kolektor będzie 3-4 m pod powierzchnią gruntu, będzie zabawa


Jeszcze trochę i będziecie pionowe kolektory koparką robić  :wink:

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Robiąc głęboki wykop napewno można liczyć na trochę lepsze uzyski. 
A jakby tak zrobić bardzo głęboki i wąski wykop potem ułożyć na dnie jedną rurę - przysypać i nad nią ułożyć nazwijmy to "powrót" (jakby piętrowo z lekkim przesunięciem). Można by zaoszczędzić trochę na czasie i dewastacji terenu niż kopac bardzo szeroki rów pod np: fi32.

----------


## adam_mk

Tak zrobiłem w jednej realizacji.
Działa bardzo dobrze.
Tam były warunki do dosyć głębokiego kopania a jeszcze potem narzucili trochę podnosząc teren wokół domu o parę centymetrów.
Poszło "do bramy i z powrotem"...
W jednym wąskim wykopie jedna cała nitka.
Adam M.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Dzięki za pocieszenie Adam. 
I tak byłem skłonny zaryzykować robienie wąskiego a głębokiego rowu i ułożyć rury jakby "piętrowo".

----------


## kerado28

Widziałem już wiele..
Ja do wykopu o szerokości 40 cm i głębokości 3 metrów bym nie wszedł...

----------


## adam_mk

Bardzo unikalne są sytuacje - gdzie się "da" zrobić to bezpiecznie, ale się zdarzają!
Generalnie - TY masz rację!
Raczej nie należy ryzykować...
Adam M.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> Widziałem już wiele..
> Ja do wykopu o szerokości 40 cm i głębokości 3 metrów bym nie wszedł...


Myślę, że nie trzeba tam nawet wchodzić. Można większość zrobić z góry. Ułożyć pierwszą warstwę rury - przysypać i ułożyć drugą warstwę rury.

----------


## kerado28

Hmmm, a uważasz że koparkowy wykopie idealnie płasko?
Że nie trzeba nigdy poprawiać wykopu? 
Dodatkowo powinno się obsypać rurę min 10 cm piasku, lub czymś co nie spowoduje przełamania rury.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> Hmmm, a uważasz że koparkowy wykopie idealnie płasko?
> Że nie trzeba nigdy poprawiać wykopu? 
> Dodatkowo powinno się obsypać rurę min 10 cm piasku, lub czymś co nie spowoduje przełamania rury.


Zawsze znajdzie się jakiś sposób. Skoro mówisz że trzeba by piaskiem obsypać to tez nie widzę problemu. Zrobić wykop, wsypać piasek ala podsypka, zrobic sobie długie wąskie grabie, wyrównać, ułożyć rurę i przysypać.  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

kerado28
Oczywiście, WIESZ o jakiej rurze tu mówimy?
Trzymałeś ją kiedy w ręku?
Ona się urodziła do zakopywania w każdym terenie i na różnych głębokościach!
Rozumiem, ze wodę podciągnęli Ci rurą pancerną trzykrotnie zbrojoną...
Adam M.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Hmmm, a uważasz że koparkowy wykopie idealnie płasko?


Idealnie płasko? Czym brak perfekcji (na jakim poziomie) może skutkować?

----------


## firewall

> Idealnie płasko? Czym brak perfekcji (na jakim poziomie) może skutkować?


 Ano w zasadzie niczym.

----------


## kerado28

Kolektor poziomy do GWC jak i pomp ciepła (glikolowych) należy zakopać w miarę płasko (nie zawsze jest to fizycznie możliwe z poziomu koparki), powinno się taki kolektor przysypać piaskiem lub innym materiałem, który ochroni rurę przed uszkodzeniem, po to, aby nie robić tego drugi raz, jeśli na kolektor podczas zasypywania wpadnie np. kamień gruz, a nawet większy kawałek twardej gliny.
Płasko mam na myśli w płaszczyźnie a nie w poziomie - a to jest bardzo duża różnica. Poziom nie jest kłopotem, ale kłopotem może być brak płaszczyzny, koparkowi są różni a nie każdy potrafi kopać...
*adam_mk*
Zakop rure o której mowa i rzucaj na nią co popadnie (w trakcie zasypywania) - zrób próbę ciśnieniową i napisz co się stało.
Jeśli rury nie przełamiesz za pierwszym razem, zrobisz to za drugim lub trzecim. 
Co się odwlecze.....

----------


## adam_mk

Ile kilometrów takiej rury już zakopałeś?
Pytam o statystykę Twoich doświadczeń...
O zakopywaniu zupełnie pionowo, w odwiertach, słyszałeś?
Też działa...
Taką rurę trzeba po prostu... zakopać.
Adam M.

----------


## kerado28

Czy te chcesz się licytować odnośnie długości zakopanego kolektora ?
Nie ma czegoś takiego jak zakopywanie pionowe  :Smile: 
Sondy pionowe są i owszem.
Sprawdzałeś kiedyś wytrzymałość takiej rury PE, że piszesz takie rzeczy ? 
Uważasz, że jest ona niezniszczalna?

----------


## adam_mk

Powiesz coś KONKRETNEGO zamiast zadawania pytań i głoszenia tautologii ?

Każdy, kto choć raz ucinał taką rurę testował jednocześnie jej wytrzymałość.
Nie jest mała.

Adam M.

----------


## kerado28

Czytaj Adamie ze zrozumieniem.
Napisałem, że rurę powinno się w jakiś sposób zabezpieczać przed uszkodzeniem mechanicznym w trakcie zakopywania. 
Ty piszesz, że można śmiało walić wszystko co mamy pod ręką, bo rura jest na tyle wytrzymała, że takie rzeczy przetrwa....
Zakopuj kolektor tak dalej, a przekonasz się, że przyjdzie czas na poprawki....

Nie będą nikogo uczył jak się to robi, lecz poprzez opisanie problemu - niektórzy powinni wyciągnąć z tego wnioski i nie popełniać błędów, które w łatwy sposób można ominąć.

----------


## adam_mk

Nie wiem jakim sposobem nie zauważyłeś, że to forum dla budujących...
Zwykle zaczynają od fundamentów. No, od grzebania w ziemi...
"Co jest koń - każdy widzi"
Nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie wykonuje takich prac w sposób, który im generuje straty i powtórkę z rozrywki.
Zwykle MAJĄ już tyle doświadczenia!
Nie potrzebują instrukcji typu - "uważaj, bo prąd elektryczny może Cię kopnąć".

Ze zrozumieniem, to ja myślę, że czytam w niejedynym (ojczystym) języku!
Tak jakoś wyszło...
Adam M.

----------


## cyprinus

Co miałeś na myśli mówiąc , że trzeba podać firmie oczekiwane parametry? Producent czy wykonawca? I w tym wątku strona wcześniej jest wyliczenie wykonania instalacji za bodaj 2800 , gdzie inwestor nie dotknął się własnymi rękami. Dla mnie "robimy sami " oznacza, że komponuję sam ( z Waszą pomocą) zestaw, kupuję go, ale potem wołam hydraulika, żeby to połączył.

----------


## szczukot

No i ok. No to gdzie problem ?? Aby ktos Ci zorbil nagrzewnice, to musisz podac co od tej nagrzewnicy oczekujesz. Poczytaj troche ten watek, lub ten krotszy ktory podalem. Znajdziesz parametry jakie oczekuje firma robiaca nagzrewnice i w jakich granicach warto sie poruszac.

Fantom

----------


## cyprinus

No i przebrnąłem przez te 50 stron. Rozjaśniło mi się w głowie. Myślę, że odległość pomiędzy rurami w okolicach 1 m to trochę za mało. Myślę, że wkopię do jesieni 2 pętle po 100m fi 25. Obok domu przy okazji wypełniania fundamentów i obsypywania powstał staw ( no może na razie wyrobisko - ale wody do 0,5 m od rzędnej terenu ). W zasadzie tam też mógłbym umieścić rurę.

----------


## pietras83

> Wczoraj pomierzyłem taki glikolowy GWC jaki opisujesz.
> Sobie zrobiłem niedawno jak wielu się orientuje.
> 
> Przed nagrzewnicą -16 C, za nagrzewnicą +0,5 C przy max wydajności centralki.
> Przed nagrzewnicą -16 C, za nagrzewnicą +6,3 C przy 1/4 wydajności centrali.
> 
> Teraz widać jak ważna jest prędkość strugi przez nagrzewnicę z glikolem.
> Radzę nie oszczędzać na gabarytach, im większa tym lepiej !
> GWC chodzi od 2 miesięcy cały czas, mrozy siarczyste i te łagodniejsze ma w d...   
> ...



Poprawcie mnie jeśli się mylę.
Sprawnośc tej nagrzewnicy to przy 25%  prawie 100% wychodzi.

Koś pisał wczweśnniej o 2 nagrzewnicach ale nikt nie podjął tematu a to wydaje się niezłe rozwiązanie (pod względem ekonomicznym)  zakłdając taka samą sprawność tej drugiej działającej jako chłodnica.
Tzn: glikol płynie z GWC o temp. załóżmy 10 * wpuszczamy go do chłodnicy zamontowanej na kanale wywiewnym gdzie powietrze wywiewane ma załóżmy 22* i przekazuje temp. czynnikowi, ten odbiera ciepło  pchany do nagrzewnicy zamontowanej na kanale nawiewnym ma temp powiedzmy 21* 
ogrzewa powietrze nawiewane do temp. 20-19*. Przyjąłem straty po jednym stopniu może być więcej ale zakładając taką samą sprawność nagrzewnicy i chłodnicy jak u kolegi to nie powinno to odbiegać za dużo. 
        Prostota konstrukcji, wszystko na jednej pompce od gwc, jakiś elektrozawór z termostatem odcinający obieg przez chłodnicę, oczywiście wentylatory EBM.
        Zdaje sobie sprawę że przy większej wydajności wentyli zmiany są spore ale koszty konstrukcji też dużo mniejsze niż reku, bypasy i siłowniki.
Możliwe że coś przeoczyłem, więc proszę o krytykę. Nie wgłębiałem się w to za bardzo po prostu taki pomysł pod wpływem chwili.

 Przy okazji kombinuje jak ubrać takie potencjometry do EBMów  żeby ładnie wyglądały dla żony bo powiedziała że takich pokręteł to ona nie chce w kuchni a wypasione sterowniki za drogie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jasiek71

swego czasu miałem taki rekuperator zrobiony z dwóch klimakonwektorów ...
razem z GWC robiło to ok. 70-75% sprawności ...

----------


## pietras83

Myślicie że coś takiego by się nadało do regulacji EBM:
http://allegro.pl/sciemniacz-kontrol...783938494.html
Wiem że nie na temat ale na forum reku tymi ręcami.. poszło w kierunku drogich sterowników.

----------


## adam_mk

Opisujecie system reku szpitalnianego.
Stosowane z powodzeniem od lat...
Da się to odpowiednio policzyć i tak puścić, aby zadziałało poprawnie.
Ale...
Te nagrzewnice w takim systemie to o rząd większe jak dla "normalnego" glikolowca.
(są powody)

W każdej linii zdobniczej osprzętu elektrycznego jest ściemniacz.
Trzeba wybrać ten "kręcony" a nie dotykowy.
Potrzebna z niego jest gałka i osłonka.
Montujemy w normalnej puszcze w ścianie i wygląda dobrze.

Adam M.

----------


## pietras83

> Opisujecie system reku szpitalnianego.
> Stosowane z powodzeniem od lat...
> Da się to odpowiednio policzyć i tak puścić, aby zadziałało poprawnie.
> Ale...
> Te nagrzewnice w takim systemie to o rząd większe jak dla "normalnego" glikolowca.
> (są powody)
> 
> W każdej linii zdobniczej osprzętu elektrycznego jest ściemniacz.
> Trzeba wybrać ten "kręcony" a nie dotykowy.
> ...



No już chyba kumam o co chodzi z tymi wielkościami nagrzewnic.

----------


## pietras83

Nie jednak nie kumam.  Jakbyś mógł o co chodzi z tymi wielkościami? Trochę wolniej trybie wieczorem.
Dzięki za pomysł z zamaskowaniem potencjometru.

----------


## adam_mk

Zasrane szczęście moje sprawiło, że musiałem z racji fachu (jednego z tych, które uprawiam) zetknąć się ze sprawami... dość niecodziennymi.
Dane osobowe (magazyn danych), magazyn trucizn, pomieszczenia specjalnego przeznaczenia (sterylne, wysokiej czystości) itp...
No takie tam... nie wymieniam wszystkich, bo po co...

Jest zasada (bardzo słuszna), że w niektórych obiektach (laboratoria, szpitale, w tym np. zakaźne) powietrze wentylacyjne nawiewane nie ma prawa stykać się nawet przez grubą blachę, z tym wywiewanym.
Tworzy się osobne, osobno sterowane lub współsterowane systemy. (kanały, urządzenia itp)
Ale...
Poprawność techniczna, zasady bezpieczeństwa - to jedno...
A ekonomia - to drugie!
ZAWSZE jest tam jakiś administrator, którego gówno obchodzi "co oni tam robią" tylko "za ile i ile kosztuje utrzymanie tego bajzlu".
Inwestor/założyciel go sadza na takim stołku i z takim obowiązkiem.
- To się liczy każdy lux oświetlenia, każdy dżul energii i każdy litr wody...

Powstały więc koncepcje rekuperacji energii.\
Z wody szarej, ścieków, wentylacji itp.

Budując taki układ na dwóch nagrzewnicach trzeba się liczyć z tym, że powinny chodzić nawet przy braku energii elektrycznej.
Zasilania gwarantowane, UPSy się stawia itp.
Czas pracy takiego podtrzymania limitowany jest energożernością urządzeń odzyskujących.
Wybiera się kompromis pomiędzy wielkością strugi medium i jej prędkością uwzględniając lepkość.

Łopatą...
Dużo wody przeniesie dużo ciepła/chłodu.
Dużo wody przemieszcza duża pompa!
Duża pompa dużo żre....

Woda dużo "umie".
Spora nagrzewnica to duża pojemność wodna i długi czas wymiany ciepła (skuteczność/sprawność)
Małą pompką można przemieścić wystarczające ilości glikolu/wody.

Mała nagrzewnica wymusza szybkie obiegi - duże opory i spore pompy...

To tak ogólnie.
Czasem steruje się to z jakiego kompa według wskazań termometrów pomocowanych w wielu miejscach.

Adam M.

----------


## pietras83

Kalkulator systemair wyliczył chłodnicę o wym. 64/ 46 cm przy 150m3 ale za to przepływ 0,3l/s troche sporo 18 l/min. Wiec faktycznie spora musi być jak by chciał ją dla troche  większego wydatku. 
Nagrzewnica mogłaby byc mniejsza bo wyższa temp. zaś. 19* a zwykła do gwc 6-10*. 
W sumie koszty zrobienia podobne do reku własnej roboty (elektrozawory, sterowanie) ale 
Spora różnica wychodzi na powietrzu wyrzucanym bo z reku wyrzuci nam powietrze dość zimne a tu wychodzi jakieś 17-18* -co mnie zaskoczyło ( z kalkulatora przy -15 i 20*) można jakoś wykorzystać

----------


## pietras83

Mam do wykorzystania odległość 30 mb. -mogę wykopać 1 rów czyli około 60mb rury. Zostało mi trochę rury fi40 z pc. Czy mogę zrobić to na tej rurze czy trochę za duża pojemność i płyn nie ogrzeje się wystarczająco. 
Kubatura 450 m3 wentylowanych. W zimę na 1/4. ale latem przynajmniej 1/2 czyli 225m3. albo na max.
Rekuperator planuję taki na około 250m3.
GWC glikolowe będzie kopana przy okazji kopania kanalizacji tzn rura kan nad kolektorem a na końcu oczyszczalnia i rura fi 40 zawija za oczyszczalnią i wraca do garażu. 
      Proszę o poradę czy te 60m ale fi 40 będzie ok. czy kombinować w dwóch warstwach rury fi 25 czy fi 32.

----------


## Piczman

> Zostało mi trochę rury fi40 z pc.


Ile ?
Tyle że wystarczy na cały kolektor ?
Nie chodzi o to czy glikol zdąży przyjąć energię z gruntu tylko o koszty budowy czyli o ekonomię !
Zład nie jest potrzebny, stąd rurka zwykle fi 25 mm wystarcza a koszty medium są do przyjęcia .

Policz sobie ilość glikolu , koszty samej rury i podejmij właściwą decyzję .

----------


## pietras83

> Ile ?
> Tyle że wystarczy na cały kolektor ?
> Nie chodzi o to czy glikol zdąży przyjąć energię z gruntu tylko o koszty budowy czyli o ekonomię !
> Zład nie jest potrzebny, stąd rurka zwykle fi 25 mm wystarcza a koszty medium są do przyjęcia .
> 
> Policz sobie ilość glikolu , koszty samej rury i podejmij właściwą decyzję .



Na cały nie wystarczy, trzeba by zgrzewać z kawałków. Czyli powinienem zrobić 2x po 60m fi 25? Może uda mi się jeszcze gdzieś pozawijać i wyjdzie po 75m.
Tą swoją nagrzewnicę zamawiałeś u producenta, czy masz jakieś tanie źródełko? 
Chciałbym pozbierać już klamoty do montażu.
.

----------


## Piczman

> Na cały nie wystarczy, trzeba by zgrzewać z kawałków. Czyli powinienem zrobić 2x po 60m fi 25? Może uda mi się jeszcze gdzieś pozawijać i wyjdzie po 75m.
> Tą swoją nagrzewnicę zamawiałeś u producenta, czy masz jakieś tanie źródełko? 
> Chciałbym pozbierać już klamoty do montażu.
> .


2x75 było by super !
Nagrzewnicę zamów w Promoncie, jeśli chcesz symbol żeby ominąć proces dobierania to pisz na adres w stopce .

Pozdr.

----------


## pietras83

Mam takie pytanie, tylko teoretyczne do znawców fizyki.  
             Współczynnik przenikania ciepła przez grunt typu glina, iły to jakies 1,5.    
Czy w związku z tym jest bezsensem używanie do GWC wodnego czy rurowego - bez znaczenia, materiałów z lepszym lambda niz PE czy PP.
Tak sobie myslę czy stosując inny materiał można by skrócić długość  takiego wymiennika zachowując taką samą temp. na wylocie.
Wydaje mi się że nic to nie da bo grunt i tak nie będzie wstanie doprowadzić tyle ciepła ile jest wstanie odeprać kolektor. 
Czy dobrze rozumuje?

----------


## jasiek71

> Mam takie pytanie, tylko teoretyczne do znawców fizyki.  
>              Współczynnik przenikania ciepła przez grunt typu glina, iły to jakies 1,5.    
> Czy w związku z tym jest bezsensem używanie do GWC wodnego czy rurowego - bez znaczenia, materiałów z lepszym lambda niz PE czy PP.
> Tak sobie myslę czy stosując inny materiał można by skrócić długość  takiego wymiennika zachowując taką samą temp. na wylocie.
> Wydaje mi się że nic to nie da bo grunt i tak nie będzie wstanie doprowadzić tyle ciepła ile jest wstanie odeprać kolektor. 
> Czy dobrze rozumuje?


tak...
bardzo dobrze rozumujesz ... :yes:

----------


## pietras83

W takim razie jeszcze jedno pytanie. 
Czy myślicie że zamiast zbiornika wyrównawczego może być trójnik i kawałek rurki powiedzmy 0,5m ponad nagrzewnicę zaślepionej i malutka dziurką?
Czy wie ktoś gdzie mozna kupić taki mały zaworek z pływakiem podobny do tych w spłuczkach tylko musi działać odwrotnie tzn. syfon do góry zawór otwarty. Potrzebne mi do szczelnego odprowadzenia skroplin z kanałów.

----------


## szczukot

Ja ciągle nie wiem po co ten zbiornik wyrównawczy. W tym roku wezmę się za składanie swojego GEC, ale zbiornika nie planuję. Robię układ zamknięty. Chyba, że są faktycznie jakieś przeciwwskazania o których nie wiem.

Fantom

----------


## pietras83

Mi też sie wydaje że nie potrzebny. Wyliczenia promontu to strata ciśnienia 14kp toż to jest prawie nic.  Mi też by pasował zamknięty. Ten kawałek rurki to taki kompromis miał być nie poparty żadnymi obliczeniami. 
Główkuje teraz nad odwodnieniem wentylacji. Chyba będzie trzeba jakieś syfony założyć tylko z dużym słupem wody i możliwością dolania. Znalazłem taki typowo do wentylacji ale można też "tymi ręcami". Potrzebuje tylko jaką przezroczysta rurę żeby widzieć czy przybywa, ubywa.

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Czyli trzeba chłodzić ściany i sufity(ew. same sufity albo same ściany), a nie powietrze.


Albo podloge  :smile:  Tak przeciez dziala chlodzenie pasywne w pompie ciepla. Ja mam 100% podlogowki, wkladam dodatkowy wymiennik miedzy moje dolne zrodlo, a podlogowke, uruchamiam pompki z obu stron i finito - woda w rurkach w podlogowce bedzie chlodzic sie na tym wymienniku i oddawac ten chlodek do pomieszczen. Problem oczywiscie jak podloga ochlodzi sie i wystapi punkt rosy - wtedy podloga nam sie spoci i moze byc nieciekawie  :smile:  Trzebaby po prostu kontrolowac temperature podlog i jak bedzie za niska - odcinac chlodzenie. Mysle jednak ze wystarczyloby te podlogi chlodzic do np. 19-20stC i juz punkt rosy chyba nie powinien byc nam grozny, a moc takiego chlodzenia bedzie calkiem duza   :smile:

----------


## Daga&Adam

> moja wentylacja puszczona na max pobiera 154w i wydajność ok. 650m3/h ( wszystko mierzone ...)


A jaka masz kubature domu?
Ja mam 900m3 i wszystko wentyluje. Dlatego u mnie wentylacja jest dosc rozbudowana i ma wieksze opory niz u Ciebie. Jak masz malutki domek to jak najbardziej GWC moze zadzialac - masz krotkie rury w wentylacji, niskie opory, mala kubature. Czemu nie? Napisalem, ze 3kW powinno bez problemu domek schlodzic - przy 650m3/h masz nawet powyzej 3kW chlodu.. Chociaz...




> z GWC rurowego obecnie leci 15,5-16,0* niezależnie od tego co wewnątrz i na zewnątrz ...


Czyli jak w srodku masz 23stC to wpada Ci 7*1005*650 = 1,2kW chlodu. No ale Twoja chata jest bym powiedzial nietypowa. Jedna zapalka w zime wystarczy do nagrzania, a otwarcie lodowki powoduje powstanie szronu na zlewozmywaku na najblizsze pare godzin ;D




> jak do tej pory nie było potrzeby pompować więcej niż 400m3/h aby utrzymać cały budynek łącznie z poddaszem w dość komfortowej temperaturze ( 23,5 - 24,5* )


Jak dotad to w moim domu gdzie wentyluje 150m3/h i bez GWC tylko przez 4 dni temperatura przekroczyla 23-24...




> jak już przeliczasz sprawność klimatyzacji to dolicz do tego także centralę wentylacyjną bo przecież nie wietrzysz chałupy klimatyzatorem...


50W przy 150m3/h. Dalej wyjdzie, ze klima jest tansza  :smile:

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Dom o zapotrzebowaniu na energię cieplną zimą 30kWh/m2,potrzebuje średnio na godzinę ok.o,8kWh ciepła.Średnia ta to to samo co różnica między temp.w domu a na zewnątrz w upalne lato.Skoro w temp.ok.3oC (średnia),wystarcza o,8kWh do utrzymania w domu temp.,to dla czego ta sama ilość chłodu ma nie wystarczyć do utrzymania komfortowej temp. latem?Wystarczy zacieniać okna i trzy litrowy dom chłodzi GWC. Natomiast domy o większym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło niestety z GWC nie będą miały pożytku.


Zobacz sobie na dowolne OZC jakie slonce daje zyski. W lato te zyski sa kilkukrotnie wyzsze  :smile:  Slonce wali 1kW / kazdy 1m2 odslonietego okna. Wystarczy okno 2,5x2,5 w salonie nieosloniete od slonca zeby w domu znalazlo sie 6kW energii (no, czesc sie odbije)  :smile:  Takze masz racje - podstawa to zacienianie okien!!

----------


## nydar

> mój jest 6,7 litrowy ...


No to sobie cwaniaczku przypomnij jak było przed zmianą wentylacji :big tongue: .
Mi wystarcza 120-150m3/h.

----------


## herakles

> Albo podloge  Tak przeciez dziala chlodzenie pasywne w pompie ciepla. Ja mam 100% podlogowki, wkladam dodatkowy wymiennik miedzy moje dolne zrodlo, a podlogowke, uruchamiam pompki z obu stron i finito - woda w rurkach w podlogowce bedzie chlodzic sie na tym wymienniku i oddawac ten chlodek do pomieszczen. Problem oczywiscie jak podloga ochlodzi sie i wystapi punkt rosy - wtedy podloga nam sie spoci i moze byc nieciekawie  Trzebaby po prostu kontrolowac temperature podlog i jak bedzie za niska - odcinac chlodzenie. Mysle jednak ze wystarczyloby te podlogi chlodzic do np. 19-20stC i juz punkt rosy chyba nie powinien byc nam grozny, a moc takiego chlodzenia bedzie calkiem duza


No chyba raczej nie. Jak się punkt rosy zrobi na suficie to to zobaczysz, a jak się wyrżniesz na mokrej podłodze, to poczujesz w d...... Pozatym sufit da nam konwekcje, czyli ochłodzi wszystko naokoło, a do tego podłoga będzie cieplejsza, więc będzie sucha.

----------


## szczukot

> co krzyczy, co krzyczy ...
> przecież piszę o wymienniku gruntowym a czy to GGWC czy GWC jest bez większego znaczenia bo zasada działania ta sama ...


Co ty p..... ?
Widac ze macie mozgi przegrzane. Niby tacy bywalcy forum a smieca jak durnie.
Przyczytaj sobie temat posta i nie rob z siebie kretyna.

Fantom
ps. Jestem moderatorem forum, ale akurat nie tej grupy.

----------


## Daga&Adam

> No chyba raczej nie. Jak się punkt rosy zrobi na suficie to to zobaczysz, a jak się wyrżniesz na mokrej podłodze, to poczujesz w d...... Pozatym sufit da nam konwekcje, czyli ochłodzi wszystko naokoło, a do tego podłoga będzie cieplejsza, więc będzie sucha.


No wlasnie chodzi o to zeby kontrolowac wystapienie punktu rosy i robic tak, zeby nigdy nie mial mozliwosci wyjsc  :smile:  Wydaje mi sie, ze przy 19-20stC podlodze nie ma szans na skropliny. Popatrz na tabele temperatury punktu rosy - przy temp. powietrza ~22stC jaka chcemy utrzymywac w domu trzebaby wilgotnosci >80% i podlogi 18,5stC zeby wykroplila sie para. Przy 20stC podlogi juz 90% wilgotnosci powietrza. Wiec mysle ze jakby nie schodzic ponizej 20stC to byloby bezpiecznie. A gigantyczna powierzchnia powinna dac spory efekt  :smile:  W koncu w zimie wpuszczam przy -20stC na zewnatrz ~32stC, co rozgrzewa podlogi do maksymalnie 26-28stC i to pozwala na ogrzanie domu do 22stC.

Nastepnym razem odpale po prostu pompke obiegowa ktora mi powinna troche podloge schlodzic (beda sie w buforze 1000l mieszaly temperatury z parteru/poddasza i piwnic). Mam wszystko opomiarowane to dam znac jak wyszlo i co sie dzialo z temperatura w domu  :smile:  Ale to juz rzeczywiscie offtop - koledze szczukotowi zaraz zylka peknie  :smile:

----------


## herakles

Ale punkt rosy to nie jest sztywny punkt, typu 18.2837272 *C myślę, że przy 20 czy 18 *C może się zacząć robić ślisko, nie mokro!

----------


## maciejzi

1,5kW chłodu z 200W energii wentylatora i pompki obiegowej razem, to nie jest źle.
Można puszczać zimniejsze powietrze także w nocy, żeby schłodzić konstrukcję. To tak jakby klimatyzator 4,5kW pracował po 8 godzin dziennie. 

Przy otwartych oknach albo nawet bez rolet/żaluzji nie da rady, ale gdy się pilnować i mieć zamknięte oraz zasłonięte okna, powinno znacznie pomóc.


--
Edit: Tak na marginesie, ciekaw jestem, czy wentylacja grawitacyjna działa w ten sposób, że w ciągu chłodniejszej nocy wyciąga z domu przez komin nagrzane powietrze...

----------


## surgi22

> Zobacz sobie na dowolne OZC jakie slonce daje zyski. W lato te zyski sa kilkukrotnie wyzsze  Slonce wali 1kW / kazdy 1m2 odslonietego okna. Wystarczy okno 2,5x2,5 w salonie nieosloniete od slonca zeby w domu znalazlo sie 6kW energii (no, czesc sie odbije)  Takze masz racje - podstawa to zacienianie okien!!


Tylko przy całkowitym zaciemnieniu należy doliczyć zyski bytowe z oświetlenia , nawet jak masz LED to trochę będzie W, a nie każdy lubi siedzieć w środku lata w dzień o 1 lampce 5 W.

----------


## maciejzi

> Tylko przy całkowitym zaciemnieniu należy doliczyć zyski bytowe z oświetlenia , nawet jak masz LED to trochę będzie W, a nie każdy lubi siedzieć w środku lata w dzień o 1 lampce 5 W.


Mój teść, wyżej wspomniany, na ten problem odpowiada: małe okna, duży okap, i piwnica.
Chłodzenie geotermalne  :wink:  Taki GWC w wersji maks

----------


## pietras83

Z mojego nie wielkiego doświadczenia wynika że temp. 16-18 stopni w nocy schładza nasz dom do 24* ale reku wentyle na 80-100% mocy. Jakby mieć do dyspozycji taką temp. też w dzień w czasie upałów, może nie podnosiłaby sie tak szybko. Tak jak piszecie podstawa to zacienić okna, ja mam w jadalni narożne 8m2 okna. Biegałem z czujnikami i pomimo że okno jest od wschodu to jest to gigantyczny piecyk, wysoka temp przy oknie utrzymuje się nawet jak słońce z innej strony domu. Myślę tez o czymś takim:
http://allegro.pl/klimatyzator-aux-3...327796396.html
Przychodzi do nas dużo ludzi, np w sobotę było 16 osób i było gorąco. Żona pootwierała okna, robactwa nalazło a miało być tak fajnie że jak będzie reku to okien nie trzeba otwierać g... prawda bo reku daje czyste, świeże powietrze a jak gorąco, dużo ludzi to i tak okna musisz otwrzyć.

----------


## pietras83

Dodam że zacienianie okien od wewnątrz faktycznie nie wiele daje. Trzeba kombinować od zewnętrznej strony.

----------


## miloszenko

Tak, piwnica mocno poprawia warunki latem, tylko to troche drogi ten GWC bedzie :sad:

----------


## adam_mk

"Przychodzi do nas dużo ludzi, np w sobotę było 16 osób i było gorąco. Żona pootwierała okna, robactwa nalazło a miało być tak fajnie że jak będzie reku to okien nie trzeba otwierać g... prawda bo reku daje czyste, świeże powietrze a jak gorąco, dużo ludzi to i tak okna musisz otwrzyć. "

W chłodniejszych porach roku, jak dyskutuje się nad ilością, krotnością wymiany wentylacyjnej, to mi tu spodnie przez głowę chcą zdejmować za sugestię takiego przewymiarowania wydajności i wielkości kanałów, aby jak gości latem nalezie - okien NIE TRZEBA BYŁO OTWIERAĆ...
Wtedy - jest to głupota...
"Przecież wystarczy dobrze dobrana wydajność bo i tak zimą się na ćwierć gwizdka ją puszcza..."
A wychodzi na to, że jednak ma sens i uzasadnienie...

Nalezie ludzi i zaczynają się pytania...
"Mówiłeś, że masz jakieś cud-systemy"
"Duszno jest..."
"POPSUŁY SIĘ?"
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Tak, piwnica mocno poprawia warunki latem, tylko to troche drogi ten GWC bedzie


Swoja droga zapomnialem przetestowac to, co chcialem od dawna. Ja mam taki uklad, ze podlogowke mam wszedzie - takze w piwnicy. Wszystko to trafia do bufora 1000l, tam sie miesza i leci dalej na podlogi. Czyli w praktyce zeby troche schlodzic podlogi na gorze - wystarczyloby zebym wlaczyl pompke obiegowa z CO. Temperatura podlogi na gorze powinna sie wtedy choc troche obnizyc, kosztem nagrzania podlog w piwnicy oczywiscie. Obieg piwniczny stanowilby po prostu wodne GWC  :Smile:  Przy najblizszych upalach wlacze i bede obserwowal co sie bedzie dzialo (jak pisalem wczesniej - mam wszystko opomiarowane wiec bedzie mysle dokladnie widac reakcje).

----------


## pietras83

W chłodniejszych porach roku, jak dyskutuje się nad ilością, krotnością wymiany wentylacyjnej, to mi tu spodnie przez głowę chcą zdejmować za sugestię takiego przewymiarowania wydajności i wielkości kanałów, aby jak gości latem nalezie - okien NIE TRZEBA BYŁO OTWIERAĆ...
Wtedy - jest to głupota...
"Przecież wystarczy dobrze dobrana wydajność bo i tak zimą się na ćwierć gwizdka ją puszcza..."
A wychodzi na to, że jednak ma sens i uzasadnienie...

Nalezie ludzi i zaczynają się pytania...
"Mówiłeś, że masz jakieś cud-systemy"
"Duszno jest..."
"POPSUŁY SIĘ?"
 :Lol: 

Adam M.[/QUOTE]

No ja przewymiarowałem bo na 450m3 mam 190tki papst dają w szczycie 900m3 po stratach na inst niech będzie 750m3  i to jest za mało. Trochę pomogło jak pozakręcałem wszystkie anemostaty a zostawiłem tyko jadalnia i salon. myśle że gyby nawiewało wtedy jakieś 15* było by lepiej.
Problem dotyczy tylko lata bo zimą jak będzie w domu 22* i przyjdzie dużo ludu to nie będzie tak źle  a reku da świeże powietrze.
Myślę o klimie ale tak zamontowanej żeby jej nie było widać, chciałem wykorzystać komorę kominka tzn. klima na strychu i przebić się rurą do komory najlepiej "tymi ręcami" co by za drogo nie wyszlo.

----------


## pietras83

> Swoja droga zapomnialem przetestowac to, co chcialem od dawna. Ja mam taki uklad, ze podlogowke mam wszedzie - takze w piwnicy. Wszystko to trafia do bufora 1000l, tam sie miesza i leci dalej na podlogi. Czyli w praktyce zeby troche schlodzic podlogi na gorze - wystarczyloby zebym wlaczyl pompke obiegowa z CO. Temperatura podlogi na gorze powinna sie wtedy choc troche obnizyc, kosztem nagrzania podlog w piwnicy oczywiscie. Obieg piwniczny stanowilby po prostu wodne GWC  Przy najblizszych upalach wlacze i bede obserwowal co sie bedzie dzialo (jak pisalem wczesniej - mam wszystko opomiarowane wiec bedzie mysle dokladnie widac reakcje).


Może to być tez dobry pomysł. ja mam garaż w którym też jest chłodniej i podłogówka tylko nie mam bufora a rozdzielacze nie wiem czy wymieszają wystarczająco.

----------


## pietras83

Też wpadł mi do głowy taki pomysł może i prymitywny i jeszcze nie poparty obliczeniami. Gdyby przed samym wejściem do chłodnicy GGWC zwinąć jakieś 30-40m pexa i włożyć do jakiejś lodówki to z tych 16* z GGWC można by uzyskać może 8-10* to juz cos. W połaczeniu z zakręceniem reszty anemostatów na czas gości, może dać niezły efekt wtedy będzie jakieś 750m3 tylko przez jadalnie i salon przepływać. O chałas sie nie ma co martwić bo i tak harmider jest i nikt nic nie usłyszy.

----------


## maciejzi

> Też wpadł mi do głowy taki pomysł może i prymitywny i jeszcze nie poparty obliczeniami. Gdyby przed samym wejściem do chłodnicy GGWC zwinąć jakieś 30-40m pexa i włożyć do jakiejś lodówki to z tych 16* z GGWC można by uzyskać może 8-10* to juz cos. W połaczeniu z zakręceniem reszty anemostatów na czas gości, może dać niezły efekt wtedy będzie jakieś 750m3 tylko przez jadalnie i salon przepływać. O chałas sie nie ma co martwić bo i tak harmider jest i nikt nic nie usłyszy.


Można spróbować użyć agregat chłodniczy ze znanego portalu alle...o, gdzie takie agregaty można nabyć od 500 złociszy, nawet o dużej mocy, trójfazowe. Wstawić parownik w kanał, wentyle na maksa i będzie chłodnia w domu  :wink:

----------


## miloszenko

> widzę, że temat umarł...
> 
> tak czy inaczej zaopatrzyłem się w termometry elektroniczne i zmierzyłem co i jak.
> W duże upały przed skrzynką GWC temperatura powietrza ponad 30 stopni, bezpośrednio za skrzynką koło 19. Wynika z tego jasno, że GWC samo w sobie działa i to bardzo dobrze. Cały efekt tracę na kanałach dolotowych bo dmucha już ok 28-29 stopni. 
> Cały strych mam zasypany ekofibrem, ale po dokładnym obejrzeniu widzę, że po aplikacji trochę się uleżał, trochę się obsypał i kanały nie są wystarczająco pokryte. Muszę kupić trochę wełny i jeszcze wszystko poprzykrywać bo na strychu to jest z 60 stopni na bank w upały. Mam nadzieję, że to załatwi sprawę.


DLatego ja mam zaizolowany strych az pod skosy i dziala on jak porzadne GWC caly rok  :smile:

----------


## grzeniu666

Mam pytanie o filtr przed nagrzewnicą (chłodnicą) GGWC. Typowo filtr jest w rekuperatorze, natomiast na czerpni zwyke najwyżej siatka. Czy nie zbiera się syf w nagrzewnicy? Czy nie powinno się tak dać jakiś filtr (który jednak robi znaczący opór w instalacji)?

Kilku forumowiczów (@RK?) mają z tego co pamiętam nagrzewnicę na ścianie bezpośrednio za czerpnią, jak sądzę tam filtra nie ma. Trzeba nagrzewnicę jakoś czyścić, jeśli tak, czy jest to uciążliwe (wogóle wykonalne praktycznie)?

*@songoku*, rozumiem kanały masz w tej warstwie ekofibru...? Na jakiej długości, jak gruba warstwa ekofibru (i ile nad i pod rurą) i jakie fi rury?

----------


## budowlany_laik

> Mam pytanie o filtr przed nagrzewnicą (chłodnicą) GGWC. Typowo filtr jest w rekuperatorze, natomiast na czerpni zwyke najwyżej siatka. Czy nie zbiera się syf w nagrzewnicy? Czy nie powinno się tak dać jakiś filtr (który jednak robi znaczący opór w instalacji)?
> 
> Kilku forumowiczów (@RK?) mają z tego co pamiętam nagrzewnicę na ścianie bezpośrednio za czerpnią, jak sądzę tam filtra nie ma. Trzeba nagrzewnicę jakoś czyścić, jeśli tak, czy jest to uciążliwe (wogóle wykonalne praktycznie)?


Bardzo dobre pytanie! Niech piszą ci co nie mają!

Ja mam zaraz za czerpnią, przed nagrzewnicą, kasetę z wymiennym filtrem G4 - coś takiego: http://www.harmann.pl/files/Image/produkty/fbm_big.jpg
Ten filtr dostaje najwięcej syfu, to zrozumiałe. Zazwyczaj jest cały czarny od kominów oraz zawiera sporo much, komarów itp.

----------


## songoku_xxx

Oczywiście kanały są w ekofibrze na całej długości. Ostatnio jeszcze od góry położyłem wełnę 10 cm (ze 2-3 metry) na poczatku i za tym odcinkiem zamontowalem termometr.  Wczoraj był straszny upał i przez większość dnia do domu leciało powietrze dużo chłodniejsze niż na zewnątrz. Na dworze było 35 za GW 21.5 na tym pierwszym termometrze za silnikami i wełna 24 a do domu (w pokoju z najkrótszym kanałem tym co go też przykrylem welna) leciało z anemostatu 25.5 w najdalszym pokoju dmuchane 26.5 wiec tylko 1 stopień więcej a to ok 10-12 metrów kanału. Wiec wynika z tego ze póki się fiber nie gorzeje za bardzo to jest ok. Na koniec dnia temperatury sporo wzrosły bo pierwszy pokój pokazywał 28 a najdalszych ponad 31 stopni. Martwi mnie też ta spora różnica na pierwszym pomiarze za silnikami. Wydaje mi się ze silniki będąc w jednej obudowie działają coś jak rekuperacja.  Powietrze nadmuchiwane ogrzewa się od ciepłego zbierane go z domu. Sprawdzę jeszcze ten trop. Oczywiście to sytuacja niepozadana latem, ale zima to będzie nawet niezłe.

----------


## grzeniu666

@songoku,

czy ja dobrze rozumiem że masz skrzynkę na oba napędy, w której kanały są rozdzielone nie szczególnie izolowaną przegrodą (jakaś płyta warstwowa? 2-3cm?)?

Oczywiście (o ile masz reku) bypass jest włączony?

Termometry masz umieszczone *w* kanałach (nie przylgowe)?

U mnie fiber też jest do poprawki, siadł i porobiły się pustki które chcę uzupełnić (przynajmniej te widoczne), i również na nitki do anemo chyba sypnę jeszcze trochę czegoś (fiber? granulat styro?).

BTW, masz jakieś obserwacje w temacie o którym pisaliśmy wcześniej z @budowlanym_laikiem, tj. syfienia się nagrzewnicy, masz filtr przed czy po nagrzewnicy?

A tak na marginesie, to ostatnio wymyśliłem przypadkiem jak upychać termometry w kanałach spiro i kształtkach went.: nawiercę otwory, wkręcę dławiki do przewodów (jakieś PG7 lub PG9) i w nie powinny ładnie wchodzi DSy w tulejkach (osłonkach)  :smile:

----------


## songoku_xxx

Nie mam rekuperacji. Termometry są w kanałach. Co do skrzynki z silnikami to masz rację. Zaizolowalem ja tylko od zewnątrz. Silniki od siebie nie maja jakoś specjalnej izolacji. Ja przykrywam kanały welna.
Nagrzewnice mam przed skrzynka z napędem.  Filtry mam skrzynce z napędem. Jak wygląda nagrzewnica to nie wiem bo tam nie zaglądam  :smile:

----------


## kulibob

Witam.
Mam kilka pytań odnośnie GGWC.
Wykombinowałem wentylacje mechaniczną z wywiewami grawitacyjnymi.
Wszystko wg schematu

1. Czy taki układ może się sprawdzić ( na rysunku zabrakło jednej przepustnicy)
2.Czy zrezygnować z nagrzewnicy tylko sama chłodnica GWC czy zimą może być problem??
3. Mam wysoko wody gruntowe i postanowiłem wykonać GWC wodny 1 do konałem próbnego wykopu i obecnie na 1,2m występują wody gruntowe ich temperatura wynosi na chwilę obecną ok. 15,5-16,5 czy to normalne temperatury?
4. Układ miałby być wykonany z jednej rury PE fi 32 długości ok. 120m czy ok.??
5. Czy Borygo mogę rozcieńczyć w celu obniżenia kosztów??
6. Czy wentylator kanałowy ma szansę pokonać opory dwóch filtrów + dwóch nagrzewnic + kolanka + ok. 15-20 m rury fi 160 potem rozprowadzenie po domu. Link do przykładowego wentylatora. 
http://www.ecofanet.com.pl/vkm-160-e...FRSeGwod8W8PDA

Dowiedziałem się już że glikol mogę mieszać w dowolnych proporcjach ( moja sprawa moje ryzyko  :smile: 

Wyliczyłem straty po stronie ssącej do momenty skrzynki rozprężnej
czerpnia	20
filtr eu3	50
filtr eu 7	
chłodnica	20
nagrzewnica	20
max ilość kolan/zakręty	35
długość kanałów ok. 20m	40

łącznie 185
Nie wiem czy filtr f7 przejdzie bo mama bardzo duże straty ciśnienia.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Witajcie
Przymierzam się do dokończenie mojego GGWC które zacząłem już długi czas temu.
Z racji że dedykowane nagrzewnice-chłodnice są dosyc drogie to pomyślałem o zrobieniu innego wymiennika "w rurze".
Zostały mi 2szt. przejściówki fi 350/200 i pomyślałem żeby zrobić z niego wymiennik rurowy i w nim zwijana spirala (pex, miedz) kilka razy, tak żeby wypełnić tą powierzchnie rury fi 350.Można by jakieś blaszki z aluminium porobić żeby była skuteczniejsza wymiana.
Czy zrobił ktoś juz coś podobnego i czy ma to prawo jakoś w miarę skutecznie działać?

----------


## grzeniu666

Ja również mam zakopane rury na GGWC, i ostatnio myślałem czy nie zrobić takiego mixu, żeby je wypełnić wodą (a nie drogim glikolem), w kotłowni dać jakiś tani wymiennik płytowy (ciecz/ciecz), i do rekuperatora (na strychu) z kotłowni puścić krótką pętlę wypełnioną glokolem... Założenie takie, aby tylko podnieść powyżej zera przed reku. Ma to sens?

@Mr_Mabram, chyba @romano78 robił coś podobnego (w wątku o reku tymi ręcami pisał)...

----------


## songoku_xxx

Straty , straty,  straty

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> Ja również mam zakopane rury na GGWC, i ostatnio myślałem czy nie zrobić takiego mixu, żeby je wypełnić wodą (a nie drogim glikolem), w kotłowni dać jakiś tani wymiennik płytowy (ciecz/ciecz), i do rekuperatora (na strychu) z kotłowni puścić krótką pętlę wypełnioną glokolem... Założenie takie, aby tylko podnieść powyżej zera przed reku. Ma to sens?
> 
> @Mr_Mabram, chyba @romano78 robił coś podobnego (w wątku o reku tymi ręcami pisał)...


.

Rozumiem że ta krótka pętla byś wrzucił gdzieś przed wymiennikiem ale nie wiem czy to by wystarczyło. Ja myślę o zrobieniu konkretnej spirali na długości 1m odcinka rury.
Byłby to chyba najtańszy sposób.
Inna opcja wymagająca znacznie więcej pracy (spawanie, lutowanie) to rurki np: miedziane pocięte na długość powiecmy 1m ułożone obok siebie jak plastry miodu, z przodu dekiel z otworami, z tyłu dekiel z otworami obspawane w koło rurek, włożone wszystko do jakiej rury, dekle obspawane i mamy super wymiennik.
Powietrze przelatuje rurkami a glikol krąży w rurze opływając rurki.

Jestem na "rekuparatorowym" wątku też, ostatnio przerabiałem mój rekuperator ale nie znalazłem wpisów na ten temat od romano78. Musze tam zapukać może ktoś się odezwie.

----------


## Jaro0106

Będę za niedługo na etapie budowy płyty fundamentowej, dom parterowy powierzchnia płyty około 200 m2, wymiana gruntu na głębokosci około50cm pod płytą.
Czy zastosować glikolowy gruntowy wymiennik ciepła czy żwirowy, wentylacja mechaniczna? Jakie są plusy i minusy jednego i drugiego rozwiązania.

----------


## grzeniu666

> .
> 
> Rozumiem że ta krótka pętla byś wrzucił gdzieś przed wymiennikiem ale nie wiem czy to by wystarczyło. Ja myślę o zrobieniu konkretnej spirali na długości 1m odcinka rury.
> Byłby to chyba najtańszy sposób.


Chodzi mi o pomysł dołożenia wymiennika płytowego i puszczenie glikolu tylko na odcinku kotłownia-strych. Wiem że dodatkowy wymiennik po drodze to jakaś strata, ale liczę że do utrzymania plusa w mrozy starczy. Mały wymiennik płytowy to 150zł? Glikol pod ziemię chyba sporo wiecej.

Natomiast czy przed reku dać kupną nagrzewnicę czy samorobną to osobna sprawa.

----------


## adam_mk

Wszystko można spieprzyć...
Napisz wyraźnie! - NAMIASTKĘ BUDUJĘ...

Można.
Wszystko można, tylko po co?....

Adam M.

----------


## szczukot

Po kilku latach chciałbym wrócić do tematu swojego GGWC.
Gdzieś tam w ziemi mam zakopaną jedną pętlę. Nie pamiętam nawet ile tego jest (może gdzieś na forum pisałem to poszukam)  :sad:  
No i pytanie na start : Jaka pompa powinna to zasilać ? W sumie chodzi mi o podnoszenie oraz przepływ jaki ma dać (bo ile W itp to bez znaczenia z- zależy od pompy)

Rozumiem, że podnoszenie tu jest mało ważne, i wystarczy jak będzie jakaś maks 4m itp ?
A jaki przepływ ?

Fantom
ps. Znalazłem : mam chyba 150 mb rury DN32  :smile:

----------


## cezary.pl

> Po kilku latach chciałbym wrócić do tematu swojego GGWC.
> Gdzieś tam w ziemi mam zakopaną jedną pętlę. Nie pamiętam nawet ile tego jest (może gdzieś na forum pisałem to poszukam)  
> No i pytanie na start : Jaka pompa powinna to zasilać ? W sumie chodzi mi o podnoszenie oraz przepływ jaki ma dać (bo ile W itp to bez znaczenia z- zależy od pompy)
> 
> Rozumiem, że podnoszenie tu jest mało ważne, i wystarczy jak będzie jakaś maks 4m itp ?
> A jaki przepływ ?
> 
> Fantom
> ps. Znalazłem : mam chyba 150 mb rury DN32


To zależy jaką zastosujesz chłodnicę/nagrzewnicę, bo jeśli 500-kę to 0,13 l/s Sądząc po zakładanej mocy Twojego GGWC
n/p taką: http://barbor.biz/sekcje-kanalowe-ch...ch,131,pl.html

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## szczukot

No fakt. Dzięki - będę musiał sprawdzić.
I kolejne pytania :
Jakie zawory, przepływomierz i ciśnieniomierz mozna zastosować ? Czy są to zwykłe do instalacji wodnych czy do mieszanek z glikolem muszą byc jakieś inne?

Fantom

----------


## jasiek71

> To zależy jaką zastosujesz chłodnicę/nagrzewnicę, bo jeśli 500-kę to 0,13 l/s Sądząc po zakładanej mocy Twojego GGWC
> n/p taką: http://barbor.biz/sekcje-kanalowe-ch...ch,131,pl.html
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Cezary


Przy GGWC musi być większy przepływ cieczy aby uzyskać jako takie chłodzenie ... :yes: 
Najlepiej aby temperatura powrotu była jak najbliżej temperatury zasilania ...

----------


## jasiek71

> No fakt. Dzięki - będę musiał sprawdzić.
> I kolejne pytania :
> Jakie zawory, przepływomierz i ciśnieniomierz mozna zastosować ? Czy są to zwykłe do instalacji wodnych czy do mieszanek z glikolem muszą byc jakieś inne?
> 
> Fantom


Zwykłe ...
Do GGWC potrzebujesz  DZ, chłodnicy, pompki, naczynia przeponowego , manometru, jakiegoś sterowania i tyle ... :yes:

----------


## cezary.pl

> Przy GGWC musi być większy przepływ cieczy aby uzyskać jako takie chłodzenie ...
> Najlepiej aby temperatura powrotu była jak najbliżej temperatury zasilania ...


Większy, o ile większy?
Z katalogu można wyczytać 3,39 kW przeniesionej mocy z zasilania wodą 6/12*C, powietrze wlotowe 30*C, wylotowe 16,5*C Fakt, jako medium należy zastosować mieszaninę wody z glikolem, co zwiększy opory przepływu, ale nieznacznie. Nie ma co zbytnio przewymiarowywać pompy cyrkulacyjnej, bo szkoda prądu. Rotametr o max przepływie 12 l/min. wystarczy. 
Większej uwagi wymaga przeniesienie przez chłodnicę 500 m3/h powietrza.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## Arturo72

> Słyszałem opinie, że GGWC nie opłaca się


I dobrze słyszałeś i dotyczy to każdego GWC  :smile: Bierzemy pod lupę zimę a więc przy -15st.C z GWC do reku dochodzi +6-7st.C,jest ok,wymiennik nie zamarza i nawiew z reku mam +17-18st.C ale po odpieciu GWC nawiew mam "jedynie" +16st.C.Bierzemy pod lupę lato a więc przy +30st.C z GWC do reku dochodzi +15-16st.C a nawiew z reku +18-19st.C.Przy max nawiewie 200m3/h na 118m2 temperatura w pomieszczeniach ani drgnie.Wniosek ?GWC rurowy pod domem za 350zl działa pięknie...jedynie jako "grzałka" w reku  :wink: Dlatego głupotą jest pakowanie tysięcy zl w coś takiego.

----------


## adam_mk

> I dobrze słyszałeś i dotyczy to każdego GWC Bierzemy pod lupę zimę a więc przy -15st.C z GWC do reku dochodzi +6-7st.C,jest ok,wymiennik nie zamarza i nawiew z reku mam +17-18st.C ale po odpieciu GWC nawiew mam "jedynie" +16st.C.Bierzemy pod lupę lato a więc przy +30st.C z GWC do reku dochodzi +15-16st.C a nawiew z reku +18-19st.C.Przy max nawiewie 200m3/h na 118m2 temperatura w pomieszczeniach ani drgnie.Wniosek ?GWC rurowy pod domem za 350zl działa pięknie...jedynie jako "grzałka" w reku Dlatego głupotą jest pakowanie tysięcy zl w coś takiego.


humidorek

Testowano to niejednokrotnie.
Zawsze, jak były mrozy a obsługa "zaspała" i nie załączyła pompy - rozwalało nagrzewnicę.
Rozległe układy pracowały na wodzie dla oszczędności.

Jak braknie prądu w mrozy na dłużej to masz pewną wymianę nagrzewnicy.

Arturo72
Zrozumiesz ten problem jak zaczniesz kierować się bilansem ciepła a nie wskazaniem termometru.
Napięcie w gniazdku mierzysz manometrem?
Czemu?

Adam M.

----------


## humidorek

> Testowano to niejednokrotnie. Zawsze, jak były mrozy a obsługa "zaspała" i nie załączyła pompy - rozwalało nagrzewnicę. Rozległe układy pracowały na wodzie dla oszczędności. Jak braknie prądu w mrozy na dłużej to masz pewną wymianę nagrzewnicy.


Czyli tak jak myślałem. W większości układów zatem nie ma sensu taka oszczędność. U mnie glikol będzie kosztował więcej, niż nagrzewnica, więc zamiana go na wodę i podpięcie pompki obiegowej pod UPS jest godne rozważenia...

----------


## surgi22

> Rozumiem, że dysponujesz lepszym...
> Zapodasz czy utajnisz?
> 
> Adam M.


Żadna tajemnica - mam GGWC pod trawnikiem , nie jak kolega pod domem . Dla mnie nie jest to sprawa czystej kalkulacji finansowej, ale element układanki aby zachować latem komfort bez klimy - i moim zdaniem sprawdza się.
Ps. dlaczego nie pod domem?  
1. praktycznie nienaprawialne DZ w razie awarii 
2. gorsza regeneracja DZ - no chyba że dom stoi bezpośrednio na źródełku - jak sam wiesz Adamie nośnikiem energii w gruncie jest woda nie powietrze
3. gdzie sens zwiększania delty między podłogą a gruntem w zimie przy podłogówce ???  grzanie powietrza kosztem strat przez podłogę ??

----------


## humidorek

W kwestii GGWC pod domem - ja nie obstaję, że to dobre rozwiązanie, nie neguję też argumentów, jakie przytoczyłeś. Miałem wykop to włożyłem rurki, nie robiłem wykopu specjalnie dla nich. A na parterze będę miał lokal usługowy, więc nie będzie podłogówki.

----------


## pipit

> Jeśli ten glikol ma płynąc przez nagrzewnicę umieszczoną w czerpni, to musi być odpory na -25 a może nawet na -30*C


Z pewnością nie, bo nawet jak na dworze będziesz miał -30, to glikol, mający powiedzmy na wejściu 6 st C, nie schłodzi się niżej, niż, zakładam -5. Chyba, że będziemy pompować ogromne ilości powietrza przy małym przepływie glikolu - ale to raczej nie dotyczy domków prywatnych.

----------


## pipit

> Słyszałem opinie, że GGWC nie opłaca się w stosunku do grzałki w czerpni, jeśli jego układanie wymagałoby jakiejkolwiek pracy specjalnej. Ja zrobiłem GGWC, układając rury pod całym domem, bo i tak musiałem wybierać grunt nienośny na 1,5m, ale gdyby nie to, to bym nie robił. Także przelicz nakłady i zyski w obu wersjach i będziesz mógł podjąć optymalną decyzję


W moim przypadku budowa glikolowca, po taniości wyniosłaby ok 3.5 - 4 tys zł. Ponieważ mam klimę, pomijam wpływ GWC na ochładzanie latem, bo jego wpływ jest minimalny. Nawet, jeśli przyjmiemy 90 dni mrozów ze średnią temp -5 i 50% czasu pracę Air PAcka 1 wymianę/h i 50% czasu 0.33 wymiany na godzinę, to wg producenta zużyjemy 1500 kWh na te 90 chłodnych dni, czyli ok 800 zł. Czyli DOBRY GWC może się opłacić!

http://thesslagreen.com/product/airpack-h/

----------


## Arturo72

> W moim przypadku budowa glikolowca, po taniości wyniosłaby ok 3.5 - 4 tys zł. Ponieważ mam klimę, pomijam wpływ GWC na ochładzanie latem, bo jego wpływ jest minimalny. Nawet, jeśli przyjmiemy 90 dni mrozów ze średnią temp -5 i 50% czasu pracę Air PAcka 1 wymianę/h i 50% czasu 0.33 wymiany na godzinę, to wg producenta zużyjemy 1500 kWh na te 90 chłodnych dni, czyli ok 800 zł. Czyli DOBRY GWC może się opłacić!
> 
> http://thesslagreen.com/product/airpack-h/


Bzdura:



> Bierzemy pod lupę zimę a więc przy -15st.C z GWC do reku dochodzi +6-7st.C,jest ok,wymiennik nie zamarza i nawiew z reku mam +17-18st.C ale *po odpieciu GWC* nawiew mam "jedynie" +16st.C.


Nawiew normowy w zimie bo inaczej pustynia by była.
A ile przewidują normy to zapraszam do lektury.

----------


## humidorek

> Z pewnością nie, bo nawet jak na dworze będziesz miał -30, to glikol, mający powiedzmy na wejściu 6 st C, nie schłodzi się niżej, niż, zakładam -5. Chyba, że będziemy pompować ogromne ilości powietrza przy małym przepływie glikolu - ale to raczej nie dotyczy domków prywatnych.


W takiej sytuacji to zwykła woda wystarczy - nie zamarźnie w ruchu - jak strumienie w górach. Ale pomyśl o ew. awarii pompki lub przerwie prądu...

----------


## humidorek

A z innej beczki - czy ktoś wykorzystał GGWC na potrzeby dolnego źródła pompy ciepła? Zastanawiam się, czy to ma sens przy rurach ułożonych pod domem na głębokości 2m, gdzie zimą jest woda gruntowa.

----------


## adam_mk

Można, bo to prawie to samo, ale...
Na potrzeby indukcyjnych belek chłodzących czy GGWC starcza.
Dla PC trochę małe to źródełko.

Adam M.

----------


## humidorek

Dzięki, akurat też wyszperałem ciekawy artykuł, który też to potwierdza i wskazuje, że grunt, w którym stoi woda jest wręcz najlepszy. Przeliczyłem też sobie jego potencjał grzewczy i możliwą moc pompy ciepła i wychodzi mi, że wystarczy na 90% zapotrzebowania z charakterystyki energetycznej (teoretycznie oczywiście). Reszta mogłaby iść z dogrzewania ciepła wentylacji energią ze zbiornika wody szarej.

https://muratordom.pl/instalacje/pom...gE87-aqo8.html

Ogólnie wydaje mi się, że GGWC ma znacznie większy sens jako źródło dla pompy ciepła, niż dla nagrzewnicy/chłodnicy wentylacji (bo i tak wentylacją domu nie ogrzejemy ani nie ochłodzimy).

----------


## adam_mk

Wentylacja - wentyluje.
System grzewczy - grzeje
System chłodniczy - chłodzi
Żaden nie zastępuje innego.
Chcesz mieć luksusy i komfort - buduj wszystkie.

Adam M.

----------


## humidorek

Tak oczywiście, już wspominałem, że powietrze ma za małą pojemność by przenieść ciepło/chłód, stąd mój wniosek, że energię z GGWC znacznie efektywniej jest oddać do pompy ciepła, niż nagrzewnicy wentylacji. A co do tego dogrzewania wentylacją - będę miał lekki nadmiar ciepła z wody szarej (większość pójdzie do CWU), więc ten 1*C mi ona podgrzeje nawiew. Ale to na razie teoria, zleciłem nową charakterystykę energetyczną (z rzeczywistymi parametrami wentylacji, czyli 30% projektowej) i to mi coś więcej powie, bo mam wrażenie, że tańsze od pompy ciepła będzie ogrzewanie elektryczne (cena grzejnika wodnego 500W dla pompy ciepła to 400zł, a elektrycznego 200zł), a w elektryce brak inwestycji w instalację rur, pompę ciepła/kocioł i GGWC/przyłącze gazu. Sporo się przez ostatnie lata pozmieniało, kto by przypuszczał, że ogrzewanie najdroższe stanie się najtańsze... 

Ale przepraszam za dygresje to nie ten wątek  :Smile:

----------


## surgi22

> Wentylacja - wentyluje.
> System grzewczy - grzeje
> System chłodniczy - chłodzi
> Żaden nie zastępuje innego.
> Chcesz mieć luksusy i komfort - buduj wszystkie.
> 
> Adam M.


Nie do końca masz rację.
WM z reku ( z lub bez GWC )  tylko wentyluje ?
PC z podłogówką wodną tylko grzeje czy też może chłodzić ?
Klmatyzacja tylko może chłodzić czy również grzać ?
Nie wszystko jest białe lub czarne - jest czasem szare.

----------


## humidorek

O ile grzanie często może być zamienne z chłodzeniem, bo są te same elementy, tylko rożna temperatura czynnika (tu dochodzi więc jeszcze kwestia skraplania), to trudno o taką wymienność z wentylacją - bo wtedy strumienie powietrza są zupełnie inne i tego się nie powinno łączyć ze względów ekonomicznych

----------


## adam_mk

Jak coś jest do wszystkiego to jest także do niczego!
Ja wiem, że mikroskopem da się gwoździe wbijać.
Tylko po co?

Adam M.

----------


## asolt

> Nie do końca masz rację.
> WM z reku ( z lub bez GWC )  tylko wentyluje ?
> .


A jakie ma inne funkcje oprócz wentylowania?

----------


## surgi22

> A jakie ma inne funkcje oprócz wentylowania?


Specjalista od świadectw energetycznych budynku pyta jaka jest funkcja rekuperatora czy GWC ??
WM służy do wentylowania - bez dyskusji.   
Wg ciebie rekuperator czy GWC służy tylko  do wentylowania ??? :ohmy:

----------


## asolt

> Specjalista od świadectw energetycznych budynku pyta jaka jest funkcja rekuperatora czy GWC ??
> WM służy do wentylowania - bez dyskusji.   
> Wg ciebie rekuperator czy GWC służy tylko  do wentylowania ???


Pytałem do czego słuzy oprócz wentylowania wm, nie pytałem jaka jest funkcja rekuperatora cz GWC. Po co tak przekrecac
Wentylacja mechaniczna nie istotne czy z reku czy bez jak równiez z GWC czy bez zawsze i wyłacznie słuzy tylko do wentylowania.

----------


## _John

> GGWC robię sam, bo z założenia ma być tanio, żeby miało jakikolwiek sens ekonomiczny.
> Mam już dawno temu zakopane ok. 150m rury fi32. Niedawno kupiłem grupę pompową z pompą Grundfosa.
> 
> Doszedłem do etapu wyboru chłodnicy. Przyłącza fi200.
> Wiem, że była polecana od Thesli oryginalna 6 rzędowa, ale cena jak dla mnie za wysoka.
> Mam ofertę na chłodnicę z firmy Juwent 4 rzędowa (tu jest cena najbardziej atrakcyjna).
> Oraz z firmy Promont 4 i 6 rzędowe. 4R jakieś 200 drożej. 6R jakieś 5 stów drożej.
> 
> Jak myślicie warto dopłacać?
> ...


Do ogrzewania 2 rzędowy wymiennik będzie wystarczający, zawsze możesz wziąć największy model.
Nie zapomnij o filtrze wstępnym i w zależności od miejsca montażu dobrej izolacji.

Kiedyś na OLX było sporo używanych klimakonwektorów, które bardzo dobrze spełniały swoją rolę.
Odcinało się w nich sekcję wentylatora i dorabiało okrągłe króćce.
Tam zwykle są duże (szerokość 1 metr) 4 rzędowe chłodnice.
Dobre rozwiązanie dla majsterkowiczów.

Od Thessli masz gotowe rozwiązanie, prawidłowo zaizolowane z filtrem i w estetycznej obudowie.
Wcale nie tak drogo, jak za kompletny produkt.

----------


## Ryba007

To prawda, że od Thesli jest gotowe i ładne ale kosztuje 2,5-3 tys
W tamtym roku jak zakopywałem rurki to zastanawiałem się na gotowym rozwiązaniem WANAS GWC 426 ale teraz kosztuje prawie 6 tys, gdzie sens, gdzie logika  :wink: 
Ja w całości chcę się zmieścić w 4 tys

To jak, ma ktoś z Juwentu i jest zadowolony?

----------


## adam_mk

Bardzo wiele Juwentowych zamontowałem.
Działają dobrze.

Adam M.

----------


## Ryba007

Dzięki za opinie.
W takim razie mam już komplet. (termin dostawy ok 3 tygodnie).
Wczoraj dotarł koncentrat glikolu.

A czym łączyć grupę pompową z chłodnicą? Nie mam zgrzewarki do PP, nie chce też brać kogoś do połączenia dwóch rurek.
Pomyślałem, że zrobię to pexem. Przyłącz jest 1/2" więc zrobię połączenie rurką fi25. 4 złączki i po jakieś 1,5m rurek. Do tego gruba izolacja i chyba będzie OK.

----------


## adam_mk

Co Ty zamówiłeś?
To ma być nagrzewnica do GGWC.
Przyłącza 3/4" i taka sama rurka łącząca wszystko.

Adam M.

----------


## Ryba007

KWC z Juwentu ma przyłącze 1/2" dla średnic od 160-250 dopiero 300 mają 3/4"

----------


## adam_mk

Dla mnie w Juwencie policzyli i zaczęli wykonywać nagrzewnice do GGWC.
Sporo tego zastosowałem.
Nie wiem JAKĄ nagrzewnicę zamówiłes... No, DO CZEGO była liczona...

Adam M.

----------


## Ryba007

Nie była liczona. Zamówiłem z katalogu  :smile: 
taki model KWC-225-CLW-G12/2,4/CA-28x32/IV/2-V-P-15 
Wziąłem 225 bo ma sporo większy wymiennik od takiej z przyłączami 200

Rekuperatora jeszcze nie mam, ale będzie jakaś 400 z przyłączami fi200

----------


## damian88max

> GGWC robię sam, bo z założenia ma być tanio, żeby miało jakikolwiek sens ekonomiczny.
> Mam już dawno temu zakopane ok. 150m rury fi32. Niedawno kupiłem grupę pompową z pompą Grundfosa.
> 
> Doszedłem do etapu wyboru chłodnicy. Przyłącza fi200.
> Wiem, że była polecana od Thesli oryginalna 6 rzędowa, ale cena jak dla mnie za wysoka.
> Mam ofertę na chłodnicę z firmy Juwent 4 rzędowa (tu jest cena najbardziej atrakcyjna).
> Oraz z firmy Promont 4 i 6 rzędowe. 4R jakieś 200 drożej. 6R jakieś 5 stów drożej.
> 
> Jak myślicie warto dopłacać?
> ...


też rozmawiałem odnośnie chłodnicy z ozona. potwierdzam ze jest 2 rzędowa. Sam się nad nią zastanawiam

----------


## Owczar

Jeśli myślimy o chlodzeniu, to biorąc pod uwagę temperatury glikolu wydajność chłodnicy ma kluczowe znaczenie...

Ta od ThesslaGreen 6 rzędowa w układzie tiechelmana wyciska z DZ max. Temperatura powietrza na wyjściu jest minimalnie wyższa od temperatury glikolu na wyjściu. Jeśli zapewnimy odpowiedni przepływ glikolu, to mamy naprawdę wydajny układ. Oszczędzanie na chłodnicy skończy się tym, że energia pompy obiegowej będzie szła w gwizdek.
W 2019 za największą fi 250 płaciłem 2570 netto na 8%vat z montażem pod przygotowana hydraulike. Patrząc na jej wykonanie i materiały nie żałuję nawet złotówki.

Przy temperaturze 15 glikolu na wyjściu mam 15 stopni powietrza (na wejściu 25- chłodnica za reku). W przypadku 2 rzędów to będzie 19-21 stopni - czyli bez kondesacji.



> Owczar, możesz jeszcze mi napisać jakie masz średnice rur (i jakie rury) zakopane w ziemi, na jakiej głębokości i jaki rodzaj gruntu masz?
> Jaki masz przepływ w m3/h z rekuperacji ? Ułatwi mi to przeliczenie parametrów do mojego zastosowania.
> 
> Dzięki.


Teraz dopiero zobaczyłem post. Mam DZ od pompy ciepła 3x80m pionowe. Przepływ na DZ ok 1m3/h.

----------


## _John

> W 2019 za największą fi 250 płaciłem 2570 netto na 8%vat z montażem pod przygotowana hydraulike. Patrząc na jej wykonanie i materiały nie żałuję nawet złotówki.
> .


Też uważam, że ta chłodnica Thessla jest jak najbardziej warta swojej ceny.
Przy 2 rzędowej chłodnicy, nie ma sensu robić sobie nadziei na jakiekolwiek chłodzenie.

----------


## exetterenak

> Bardzo wiele Juwentowych zamontowałem.
> Działają dobrze.
> 
> Adam M.


Adamie a te Juwentowe KWC nadaje się do pracy z Lodonem od Konceptus? Bo dostałem informację że nie powinno się w instlacji przepływu używać elementów z
aluminium i stali ocynkowanej.

----------


## adam_mk

Chcesz ten wymiennik kąpać w lodonie?
Po co?

Przyłącza to mosiądz/brąz a rurki to miedź.
Na rurkach są lamelki alu...

Adam M.

----------


## exetterenak

> Chcesz ten wymiennik kąpać w lodonie?
> Po co?
> 
> Przyłącza to mosiądz/brąz a rurki to miedź.
> Na rurkach są lamelki alu...
> 
> Adam M.


No jak widzisz ja to zielony jestem w temacie. Teraz rozumiem że wprost nie ka kontaktu z aluminium w tym produkcie.
Dzieki

----------


## exetterenak

> Nie była liczona. Zamówiłem z katalogu 
> taki model KWC-225-CLW-G12/2,4/CA-28x32/IV/2-V-P-15 
> Wziąłem 225 bo ma sporo większy wymiennik od takiej z przyłączami 200
> 
> Rekuperatora jeszcze nie mam, ale będzie jakaś 400 z przyłączami fi200


Możesz się pochwalić ile kosztuje taka przyjemność? Na stronie Juwent brak cen. Ostatni cennik z 2016r

----------


## Ryba007

> Możesz się pochwalić ile kosztuje taka przyjemność? Na stronie Juwent brak cen. Ostatni cennik z 2016r


Trzeba wysłać zapytanie, ale to koszt ok. 1500 brutto
Z przyłączami fi 200 troszkę taniej.

----------


## exetterenak

> Trzeba wysłać zapytanie, ale to koszt ok. 1500 brutto
> Z przyłączami fi 200 troszkę taniej.


Ok, dzięki. Czekam na informację oficjalną z ich strony

----------


## exetterenak

*@Ryba007* , na dziś oferta wygląda tak

----------


## Ryba007

Ceny rosną z miesiąca na miesiąc.
Ja zamawiałem w wakacje i jestem z 2-3 stówy do przodu.

----------


## yendrula

Witam wszystkich, od dawna mam zakopane 2x100m pe32 (gł 1,8m) i wreszcie jest moment na to żeby zrobić ggwc i tu kilka pytań:
1) czy montujecie przed wymiennikiem dodatkowe filtry jakieś g3 g4?? Widziałem w gotowcach że niektórzy taki dają. 
2) jakie pompy dajecie 25-40 czy może 25-60? u mnie wymiennik planuje na wys max 2m na parterze,
3) czy nagrzewnica vents NKV 160-4 da radę, reku chodzi przeważnie na parametrze 80 lub 120m3h. Wielkość wymiennika jest taka sama jak w modelu 200.

----------

